# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  kết cấu XYZ Howa

## GOHOME

Đường vòng ngắn hơn đường thẳng nên một con Howa cũng về Biên Hoà với kết cấu XYZ ngồi lên nhau nên không biết gá phôi vào đâu và còn vụ bàn xoay nữa. . . Vì vậy các bạn cùng chuyến đò này hảy vào đây cùng chèo về bến. 
Trước hết ai có hình dạng ban đầu khi chưa ***y cho xem một chút.

----------


## GOHOME

Em cần cán cho mấy cái BT15 nhé, sdt 0936211845 Tùng.

----------


## huanpt

Dzui rồi.

Còn mỗi tui là đỏ mặt tía tai.  :Mad:

----------


## ngocpham

Vụ XYZ ngồi lên nhau em mới nghe lần đầu, em vẫn chưa hình dung nó chạy kiểu gì. Coi hình mấy bác kia post xoay 90 độ mà thấy đuối luôn
Bữa nào đi làm gần chỗ anh GOHOME cho em ngắm em nó cái nha anh

----------


## Khoa C3



----------

ngocpham

----------


## hung1706

em gop vui ti ne  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Góp thêm cái clip nữa  :Big Grin:

----------


## GOHOME

> Dzui rồi.
> 
> Còn mỗi tui là đỏ mặt tía tai.


Đường vòng xa hơn nên ... tốn xăng hơn ! +20% là có hàng à anh .

----------


## GOHOME

> Vụ XYZ ngồi lên nhau em mới nghe lần đầu, em vẫn chưa hình dung nó chạy kiểu gì. Coi hình mấy bác kia post xoay 90 độ mà thấy đuối luôn
> Bữa nào đi làm gần chỗ anh GOHOME cho em ngắm em nó cái nha anh


Hehe cùng bệnh rồi , hôm nào thu sếp rủ anh Tường lai rai chút .

----------

ngocpham

----------


## GOHOME

Con này cùng một dạng nè nặng tầm 140kg mà hành trình có khoãng 120 , đang tính cho nhập tịch Biên Hòa làm máy khắc dấu đồng .

----------


## Nam CNC

Quát đờ heo ..... chú Minhdt vào giải thích cái món này xem , tại sao nó về BH ???? mà còn chơi dấu đồng ? dám giỡn mặt hả.

----------


## GOHOME

> Quát đờ heo ..... chú Minhdt vào giải thích cái món này xem , tại sao nó về BH ???? mà còn chơi dấu đồng ? dám giỡn mặt hả.


Hehe nóng quá vậy ! Thấy nó đẹp quá chụp hình làm kỷ niệm , nó vẩn yên vị tại chổ mà lảo ròm . hehe

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Quát đờ heo ..... chú Minhdt vào giải thích cái món này xem , tại sao nó về BH ???? mà còn chơi dấu đồng ? dám giỡn mặt hả.


hehe quà tặng nên chú Minh ko có dám bán đâu anh ơi. Xong cái con router là chuyển qua cho nó chạy nè anh.

----------


## GOHOME

Lão ròm biết mà em ,  tay nghề anh đâu thèm chơi . . . Dấu đồng.

----------


## vusvus

Cụ nào có dự định hồi sinh cái atc cho con này ko ợ?

----------

GOHOME

----------


## winstarvn

vài tấm cho bác nào đang hóng

----------

GOHOME

----------


## GOHOME

> Cụ nào có dự định hồi sinh cái atc cho con này ko ợ?


Cái này xem cảm biến nó là gì rồi dùng bàn phím ma trận có LCD để gọi dao là được, cái khó là set Z .

----------


## puskinu

> Đường vòng xa hơn nên ... tốn xăng hơn ! +20% là có hàng à anh .


20% j thế bác ???

----------


## GOHOME

> 20% j thế bác ???


Tiền Cafe cho anh em đi tháo ráp vận chuyển dùm anh Hạnh à.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Anh GO HOME làm anh em suy nghĩ tiêu cực quá ạ.:-). 
Anh NamCNC yên tâm ạ. Em không có tùm lum đâu. Anh GO HOME dụ dỗ em mấy lần mà nào có được.hehe. Em đang xài 2 cục chân của nó làm đồ canh nên chưa có lắp nó được. Vì thiếu đồ canh nên em nó sẽ được lắp sau cùng ạ. Bữa nào xong sẽ post anh trước ạ.:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Con này cùng một dạng nè nặng tầm 140kg mà hành trình có khoãng 120 , đang tính cho nhập tịch Biên Hòa làm máy khắc dấu đồng .Đính kèm 33350


Câu nói đầy hàm ý chọc anh Nam đây mà. Đã nhâp tịch mà còn chơi dấu đồng trong khi ảnh thì chuyên về loa. Có gì đó sai sai.:-)

----------


## Gamo

Thui nhượng lại tau đi, làm khắc dấu đồng cạnh tranh

----------


## Nam CNC

ai chứ , Gamo thì tết congo mới hiểu chứ làm thì còn lâu hơn cái tết đó .


Cái khung em đã làm lại , canh lại toàn cấp chính xác cao C2-C3 , ray áp mà bao cứng , phay nhôm đồng thì chính xác <0.02mm rất bình thường , bới vậy thấy chú ấy định bán thì bực cái mình , hổng xài đưa lại em , em rã linh kiện bán ve chai thôi , linh kiện hàng quý hiếm mà .

hành trình 180x180 nhá , không nhỏ đâu , nguyên khung germany , em chỉ thay visme bi cấp chính xác cao cho nó chuẩn men thôi.

----------


## GOHOME

> ai chứ , Gamo thì tết congo mới hiểu chứ làm thì còn lâu hơn cái tết đó .
> 
> 
> Cái khung em đã làm lại , canh lại toàn cấp chính xác cao C2-C3 , ray áp mà bao cứng , phay nhôm đồng thì chính xác <0.02mm rất bình thường , bới vậy thấy chú ấy định bán thì bực cái mình , hổng xài đưa lại em , em rã linh kiện bán ve chai thôi , linh kiện hàng quý hiếm mà .
> 
> hành trình 180x180 nhá , không nhỏ đâu , nguyên khung germany , em chỉ thay visme bi cấp chính xác cao cho nó chuẩn men thôi.


Hiểu lầm rồi ông bạn, để diễn đàn vui hơn mình xin rút nhé. Mod nào đi qua trảm dùm cái. 
Chúc anh / em sức khỏe nhé.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Hehe. Ko sao đâu anh. Anh Nam ko tin tưởng em út kìa. Anh GO HOME chỉ chọc anh đó chứ không có ý gì đâu ạ. :-). Anh Nam zui lắm nhìn là hiểu liền.:-)

----------


## puskinu

> Tiền Cafe cho anh em đi tháo ráp vận chuyển dùm anh Hạnh à.


Thế hôm nào e có dịp dzô Nam bác đãi e bữa cà phê nghen. Hehe

----------


## phuocviet346

Tìm cán BT15, bác nào có cũng ới em tiếng với, đanh cần

----------


## Nam CNC

kế sát bên tùng Ngũ kim thẳng tiến , cả tủ , nghe đâu 800-1000 K cho 1 cái đó .....


còn không tìm anh em nào đó biết mua hàng taobao nhập về 1 lô giá rẻ hơn , không biết bác empty đợt trước có nhập BT30 còn BT15 không biết có hàng không á ?

----------


## phuocviet346

Ôi trời, giá chát vậy thì chắc bỏ luôn ý định dùng atc. Chơi luôn con spindle drect luôn

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Anh Nam mập đang có âm mưu nhập lô BT15 về bán cho anh em kìa anh Nam. Anh Nam mập bảo "kì này tao vô đậm mày à". Hehe. Nhờ anh Nam mập vào xác nhận mua BT15 ạ.:-)

----------


## hung1706

Haha ông Nam mập âm mưu dữ lắm mà chừng nào thấy BT15 về hãy tin các cụ ạ  :Smile: )))

----------


## GORLAK

Hóng vụ cán BT15, đú đỡn giờ mệt.

----------


## huanpt

Hành trình xy thực tế anh em đo được bi nhiu nhỉ? Thấy nó ngắn ngắn thế nào ấy?

----------


## terminaterx300

> Anh Nam mập đang có âm mưu nhập lô BT15 về bán cho anh em kìa anh Nam. Anh Nam mập bảo "kì này tao vô đậm mày à". Hehe. Nhờ anh Nam mập vào xác nhận mua BT15 ạ.:-)


đậm lắm, khát nước luôn thì coá, lolz  :Wink:

----------


## phuocviet346

Hành trình XY là 220x170

----------

huanpt

----------


## huanpt

Ôi mẹ ơi, bé quá!
Bữa thấy PR 200x250 cũng ham hố, giờ thấy nản nản. 
Hành trình tối đa hay sao bác phuocviet346? Có thể ăn gian thêm 1 chút được không?

Tại cũng tia 1 con, mà chưa vác về được.

Thks

----------


## phuocviet346

Hôm nay rảnh tắm rửa em nó, đo xem kích thước hành trình  XY là 200x180, hành trình tăng lên 20mm nếu bỏ giảm chấn đi



Nói chung hành trình nhỏ, nhưng khung này chém sắt tới luôn

----------

Gamo, huanpt, Ona, solero, vopminh, winstarvn

----------


## winstarvn

Nhìn ngon quá bác, trắng trẻo đẹp gái quá, đang hóng các bác làm cái khung cho em nó.

----------


## vopminh

Em cũng đú 1 pé, đang mang đi gửi, hóng các bác lên đồ em đua theo.

----------


## huanpt

Đẹp quá.
Mình cũng vừa phải mất rất nhiều đạn mới chơi được 1 em sau vụ out vưa rồi. Nhưng rất hy vọng...

----------


## thuhanoi

:Big Grin:  mua 2 cái, kê sát lại với nhau nối ray X được hành trình to hơn - dư được 2 combo Z và Y bán lại cũng được kha khá rồi

----------

solero

----------


## solero

Đẹp quá. Bọn này làm 1 gối tiết kiệm nhỉ?

----------


## hoahong102

> Hôm nay rảnh tắm rửa em nó, đo xem kích thước hành trình  XY là 200x180, hành trình tăng lên 20mm nếu bỏ giảm chấn đi
> Đính kèm 33583
> Đính kèm 33584
> Đính kèm 33585
> Nói chung hành trình nhỏ, nhưng khung này chém sắt tới luôn


con này lắp vừa moto size nào nhể

----------


## phuocviet346

Size 86 lắp ok bác

----------

huanpt, vopminh

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Size 86 lắp ok bác


Hành trình chính xác nếu tháo cử là được bao nhiêu hả anh? 200x180 hay 220x200

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Nhận làm cái đế và bàn T cho máy howa của anh gohome, được sự đồng ý em chia sẽ sơ sơ lược thiết kế, anh em xem rồi góp ý nhé. Có ghi đầy đủ kích thước, anh em cứ vô tư dùng.

Tổng trọng lượng hiện giờ của bệ tạm tính là 159kg. hành trình máy max là 200x180, chưa xem kỹ visme có đủ hành trình hay không nhưng riêng về chiều dài ray thì máy có thể lên dc 220x200.
Bàn T thật ra chỉ cần 200x200 là đủ hành trình máy, nhưng em làm bàn T 400x200 để chừa 100mm mỗi bên dùng để gá kẹp phôi cho thuận lợi.



phần đáy lớn bên dưới hàn ghép từ sắt tầm 20mm và đường gân 15mm. Định dùng tấm 40mm nhưng thấy với kích thước đế khá to thì hàn gân thế này sẽ cứng hơn rất nhiều, giảm trọng lượng.

----------

CKD, vopminh

----------


## winstarvn

Hành trình chưa tháo cử chính xác là 220x170x250 nha bác Khanh, tháo cử thì nâng lên tầm 20cm mỗi trục nữa. 
Em cũng có ý định làm y chang như bác, nhưng dày hơn chút với tấm đế 25mm và gân 20mm. Phía duới đế lắp 4 bánh xe để đẩy vòng vòng trong nhà chơi hehe

----------


## iamnot.romeo

em vẫn dùng đúng sắt như vậy, nhưng sẽ thêm gân chéo, để ràng buộc các cạnh lại với nhau.

----------


## hoahong102

> Nhận làm cái đế và bàn T cho máy howa của anh gohome, được sự đồng ý em chia sẽ sơ sơ lược thiết kế, anh em xem rồi góp ý nhé. Có ghi đầy đủ kích thước, anh em cứ vô tư dùng.
> 
> Tổng trọng lượng hiện giờ của bệ tạm tính là 159kg. hành trình máy max là 200x180, chưa xem kỹ visme có đủ hành trình hay không nhưng riêng về chiều dài ray thì máy có thể lên dc 220x200.
> Bàn T thật ra chỉ cần 200x200 là đủ hành trình máy, nhưng em làm bàn T 400x200 để chừa 100mm mỗi bên dùng để gá kẹp phôi cho thuận lợi.
> 
> 
> 
> phần đáy lớn bên dưới hàn ghép từ sắt tầm 20mm và đường gân 15mm. Định dùng tấm 40mm nhưng thấy với kích thước đế khá to thì hàn gân thế này sẽ cứng hơn rất nhiều, giảm trọng lượng.


mình thấy con này hành trình thì ít quá nhưng chất thì cao ngất, mình góp ý thế này: kiếm cụm bàn T XY máy phay cơ quay tay làm bàn máy, khi làm sét gốc phôi thì quay tay khoá lại sẽ ko gặp vấn đề với sp to gần bằng hành trình, nếu muốn làm sản phẩm quá hành trình thì quay tay đi một quãng,làm trình nối tiếp... tốt nhất là làm 2 cái chốt cách nhau một quãng cố định, quay tay đến vị trí 1 chốt lại làm đoạn đầu, quay tay đến vị trí 2 chốt lại chạy trình nối tiếp, bản vẽ đoạn 1 dài bằng khoảng cách 2 chốt

----------


## Luyến

Bé thì việc Bé. em lại thích mẫu máy này có 4 cục nam châm điện ở bệ. Muốn
Bê đi đâu cũng được phay được cả ở tư thế sấp ngửa ...

----------


## huanpt

Máy em có bàn T, thiếu đế thôi. Đế gang thì ok, chứ sắt thì nó hát cũng vui tai lắm ah.

(Hình của chủ nhân cũ, còn nằm ở xưởng chưa kịp chụp)

----------

Ga con, Gamo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Hành trình chưa tháo cử chính xác là 220x170x250 nha bác Khanh, tháo cử thì nâng lên tầm 20cm mỗi trục nữa. 
> Em cũng có ý định làm y chang như bác, nhưng dày hơn chút với tấm đế 25mm và gân 20mm. Phía duới đế lắp 4 bánh xe để đẩy vòng vòng trong nhà chơi hehe


Em mới lấy mấy cái bàn gang zin của nó về, gang đúc đã quá. Công việc đã khỏe hơn phần nào, ko cần phải gia công cái cục đôn này nữa. Ngày mai cắt sắt, hàn tấm đế, khoan lỗ, thứ 2 đem gia công. Tìm cái bàn T 200x400 cho hợp với máy cũng ko dễ, nếu căng quá ko có bàn đẹp phù hợp thì em phay bàn mới luôn, hy vọng suôn sẽ theo kế hoạch  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, winstarvn

----------


## hung1706

Ây da qua cái kho nhà em nè, còn 2 bàn đôn có rãnh T 240x520x100 nè  :Smile: )))

----------


## winstarvn

Tình hình có vẻ bắt đầu xôm tụ rồi đây, bác Khanh làm cái đế cho ngon sẽ có nhiều bác vào đặt hàng luôn á.

----------


## huanpt

Máy mình có thêm 2 cái vỏ này nữa. Đỡ thêm 1 công đoạn trang trí.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Ây da qua cái kho nhà em nè, còn 2 bàn đôn có rãnh T 240x520x100 nè )))


cục đôn này là vừa với máy, cái bàn T dày 100 thì hơi cao rồi hưng ơi, anh em nào ko mua cục đôn thì dùng bàn của Hưng rất ngon.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Tình hình có vẻ bắt đầu xôm tụ rồi đây, bác Khanh làm cái đế cho ngon sẽ có nhiều bác vào đặt hàng luôn á.


mai em hàn xong, T2 em mài xong em show hàng lên hehee, nhờ anh gohome tin tưởng mà em được ra tay mần con này.

----------


## vopminh

Em cũng vớ được bàn T nguyên thuỷ của em nó, còn đang để gầm bàn. Hóng tiếp các bác lên đồ.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em vừa đo đạc kích thước các lỗ bắt ốc của máy và khối gang bàn T, gửi anh em layout khoan lỗ taro bắt máy và cục đôn vào bệ bên dưới. Cứ làm file thế này bỏ lên máy CNC chấm lỗ là gá cái bàn T vào khoảng cách từ tâm dao ở Y min sẽ ngay mép bàn T, tâm dao từ mặt ray Z ra là 200mm. Hy vọng sẽ giúp ít dc anh em có máy. Quá trình em làm sẽ cập nhật cho anh e xem, ai thấy tin tưởng thì cứ alo để em lo cái mặt bàn này nhé  :Big Grin: 

Anh em chú ý cái layout này là dùng cho cái bàn zin của máy và đã tháo cử hành trình để lên dc hành trình Y 190. anh em nào ko tháo cữ, để Y 170 thì khoảng cách 488 sẽ thành 465 nhé.



layout này là dùng cho cái bệ giống như của anh huanpt, mấy cái chân của bệ máy nó hình chữ L như hình.


Còn mẫu máy cái chân đút ngắn thế này thì dài có 500 mấy, em ko có máy nên chưa đo dc. Có 2 loại bệ khác nhau.

----------


## winstarvn

> Em vừa đo đạc kích thước các lỗ bắt ốc của máy và khối gang bàn T, gửi anh em layout khoan lỗ taro bắt máy và cục đôn vào bệ bên dưới. Cứ làm file thế này bỏ lên máy CNC chấm lỗ là gá cái bàn T vào khoảng cách từ tâm dao ở X min sẽ ngay mép bàn T, tâm dao từ mặt ray Z ra là 200mm. Hy vọng sẽ giúp ít dc anh em có máy. Quá trình em làm sẽ cập nhật cho anh e xem, ai thấy tin tưởng thì cứ alo để em lo cái mặt bàn này nhé 
> 
> Anh em chú ý cái layout này là dùng cho cái bàn zin của máy và đã tháo cử hành trình để lên dc hành trình X 190. anh em nào ko tháo cữ, để X 170 thì khoảng cách 488 sẽ thành 465 nhé.


Bác Khanh kiểm tra lại kích thước 4 lỗ của khung máy để bắt xuống tấm sắt, vì em nhớ là ngang chỉ khoảng 500 hay gì à.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Lúc chiều đo cái bệ của máy kích thước phủ bì 590x290 ạ.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Bác Khanh kiểm tra lại kích thước 4 lỗ của khung máy để bắt xuống tấm sắt, vì em nhớ là ngang chỉ khoảng 500 hay gì à.


anh ơi có 2 loại bệ khác nhau đó, anh phước việc mua 2 con, anh xem hình của anh để ý chỗ chân máy, 1 cái dài 590, 1 cái ngắn hơn chút xíu chắc hơn 500 chút.

----------


## winstarvn

> anh ơi có 2 loại bệ khác nhau đó, anh phước việc mua 2 con, anh xem hình của anh để ý chỗ chân máy, 1 cái dài 590, 1 cái ngắn hơn chút xíu chắc hơn 500 chút.


ặc tưởng chỉ có 1 loại bệ thôi chứ, tại con của em phủ bì là 530. mà tiến trình tới đâu rồi bác, đang hóng hehe

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Tiền trình là CN chỗ cắt sắt quen nó nghỉ, ko thích đem chỗ khác cắt vì chỗ này cắt cho em rất kỹ, vuông góc, cạnh rất đẹp, kích thước chính xác, tiện lợi cho việc ghép hàn sau này nên thôi mai làm. Máy CNC to để chấm lỗ trên tấm 700x600 cũng có rồi nên ko có gì phải lăn tăn nữa. T2 mần thôi bác ạ.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cập nhật cho ae howa xem có tinh thần làm máy chạy. Theo tiến độ là thứ 2 cắt sắt, thứ 3 hàn xong, hôm nay là đã gia công xong cái mặt bàn. Nhưng chỗ để máy khoan, và dụng cụ thì ở Thủ Đức, chỗ hàn và gia công thì lại ở gần nhà em, 2 chỗ khá xa chạy tới chạy lui nên trễ tiến độ 1 ngày.

Bữa nay đã hàng xong, ngày mai gia công là t6 đã có thể gá lên rồi. Em đem sắt thép qua bên chỗ ông thợ hàn quen làm lúc 14h, chạy tới chạy lui thì đến 17h đã tương đối lên hình, lúc này mặt trời con chiếu thẳng vào nhà


18h chính thức xong hết, còn 1 đường hàn cuối cùng, trời đã nhá nhem tối. Phải bật đèn neon lên để làm. Mà em bị ám ảnh bởi câu việc hôm nay không để ngày mai nên bác thợ cũng hơi vất vã. Bác này ngày xưa hàn tàu trong ba son, về hưu rồi thì làm việc ở nhà, mà về nhà làm lại có dư hơn là làm trong xí nghiệp mới lạ  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi, winstarvn

----------


## GORLAK

E hành làm tới tối chưa cho nghỉ thì ko dư mới ngộ =))

----------


## winstarvn

đang hóng hình qua nay, còn công đoạn cuối là mài phẳng thôi nữa là xếp hình được rồi.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> E hành làm tới tối chưa cho nghỉ thì ko dư mới ngộ =))


Anh giải thích hợp lý quá chừng  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Tiến độ này nó chạy trước cái máy mình quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@thuhanoi: chứ máy tiện của a chạy ào ào anh đâu có khoe

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## solero

Nhìn máy này thấy tủi thân em Brother cụa mừn quá đi.

----------


## thuhanoi

> @thuhanoi: chứ máy tiện của a chạy ào ào anh đâu có khoe


Chưa làm được cái gá để gắn điện thoại lên quay mà  :Big Grin: 
Nó đã chạy ngon  vừa dùng nó để chế mấy cái khớp nối dài của con C, tiến độ đang chạy .... chầm chậm  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

cập nhật là chiều nay họ mới gia công xong. Đã tập hợp đầy đủ đồ chơi tại xưởng  :Big Grin: 




anh em tụ họp đầy đủ, máy, đế, độn cao cái bàn T, bàn T.

----------


## hung1706

hehe vệ sinh em nó cho em nó đẹp đẹp sánh vai với nhau đi anh ơi, nhìn tội em gái quá  :Smile: )))

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

bảo tháo nó ra tắm rửa mà ảnh không chịu.:-) Một đống shít trâu trên máy hả anh Roméo.:-)

----------


## nzhuhu

Nếu có tháo ra thì Khanh nhớ cẩn thận khi đụng vào 2 cái ống cao cao đó nha, nó có lò xò bên trong đó ( dùng làm phuộc trợ lực  thì phải hahaha ). Anh hên khi tháo nó không có ai đừng bên cạnh nên cái lò xo búng cây ti lên thẳng sàn bêtong lủng thạch cao luôn, có người là thôi rồi. Cái còn lại thì anh nhờ 1 người đè lên mặt trên của cái ống rồi tháo lục giác dưới sau đó nhè nhẹ nâng cái cục che lên, chắc chắn cái lò xo sẽ bung nhưng ko bắn cây ti vào người. Quên nữa phải nâng Z lên cao hết mức, còn nếu hạ Z hết mức là đang ép lò xo nha em.

----------


## winstarvn

keke mai chạy qua xem cái mặt bàn mới được, vậy là chỉ còn xếp hình nữa là xong rồi.

con này vệ sinh xong chắc cũng được vài kg nhôm.

----------


## phuocviet346

Như vậy thì khi tưới nguội thì nước nó chảy tùm lum tùm la sao ta

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@nzhuhu: dạ em sẽ cần thận, cũng may có anh cảnh báo, anh em sau có tháo cái trợ lực thì chú ý nhé.
@winstarvn: hôm nay em vệ sinh sơ sơ, dc 1 bịch 2kg mỡ bò, không hiểu sao nó trét khắp nơi. Mà nhờ vậy dàn cơ của cái máy quá đẹp.

Minh bảo em tháo ra hết để vệ sinh, nhưng kiểm tra con máy của a gohome được cái là ray, visme như mới, chỗ nào dính mỡ bò, lau đi là sáng bóng.

Tháo ra vệ sinh rất dễ, quan trọng là chi tiết nào cũng nặng nề, không đủ dụng cụ để bưng bê gá đặt, môi trường ở xưởng lại ko được tiêu chuẩn cho lắm, 1 con gió thôi là mặt lắp ghép dính đầy bụi rồi. Để lắp dc như hãng em e là rất khó. Nên em chỉ lau cho sạch mỡ, quét phôi, chỗ nào rửa dc thì sẽ rửa sơ sơ lại.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Như vậy thì khi tưới nguội thì nước nó chảy tùm lum tùm la sao ta


Đóng cho nó cái hộp inox như hãng là tưới thoải mái rồi anh. Anh Việt dùng máy cơ spindle tua chậm, phay tưới nguội nó ko có đánh nước thành sương, chứ cỡ spindle chạy 12k rpm thôi là phải đóng hộp rồi, tưới nước vô dao nó đánh nước thành sương bay khắp nhà, ra đường thấy mái che có phun sương thế nào thì nó vậy đó, che bên dưới nó bay bên trên, cỡ nào cũng phải đóng hộp mới tưới thoải mái dc.

----------


## MINHAT

> Nếu có tháo ra thì Khanh nhớ cẩn thận khi đụng vào 2 cái ống cao cao đó nha, nó có lò xò bên trong đó ( dùng làm phuộc trợ lực  thì phải hahaha ). Anh hên khi tháo nó không có ai đừng bên cạnh nên cái lò xo búng cây ti lên thẳng sàn bêtong lủng thạch cao luôn, có người là thôi rồi. Cái còn lại thì anh nhờ 1 người đè lên mặt trên của cái ống rồi tháo lục giác dưới sau đó nhè nhẹ nâng cái cục che lên, chắc chắn cái lò xo sẽ bung nhưng ko bắn cây ti vào người. Quên nữa phải nâng Z lên cao hết mức, còn nếu hạ Z hết mức là đang ép lò xo nha em.


Hehe tháo ra lắp vô mệt lắm anh ,cắt khúc kem̉ lưới b40 hay que hàn xỏ vô cái lỗ chỗ ty là được rồi anh

----------


## phuocviet346

Nghe ớn ah, ah romeo còn đế đôn bàn T ko để anh 1 cái nha
Mà đóng cái hộp thì che văng nước xung quanh thôi, ý anh là khi nước nó chảy xuống bàn đó thì làm sao bây giờ

----------


## winstarvn

> @nzhuhu: dạ em sẽ cần thận, cũng may có anh cảnh báo, anh em sau có tháo cái trợ lực thì chú ý nhé.
> @winstarvn: hôm nay em vệ sinh sơ sơ, dc 1 bịch 2kg mỡ bò, không hiểu sao nó trét khắp nơi. Mà nhờ vậy dàn cơ của cái máy quá đẹp.
> 
> Minh bảo em tháo ra hết để vệ sinh, nhưng kiểm tra con máy của a gohome được cái là ray, visme như mới, chỗ nào dính mỡ bò, lau đi là sáng bóng.
> 
> Tháo ra vệ sinh rất dễ, quan trọng là chi tiết nào cũng nặng nề, không đủ dụng cụ để bưng bê gá đặt, môi trường ở xưởng lại ko được tiêu chuẩn cho lắm, 1 con gió thôi là mặt lắp ghép dính đầy bụi rồi. Để lắp dc như hãng em e là rất khó. Nên em chỉ lau cho sạch mỡ, quét phôi, chỗ nào rửa dc thì sẽ rửa sơ sơ lại.


hehe con của anh cũng vậy 1 đống mỡ bò trong đó, chỉ cạy ra rồi lấy vải lau cho sạch, lấy wd40 xịt lên nữa thì cũng tạm ổn để cất kho hehe. 

con cái lò xo trợ lực thì khoan mỗi bên 1 cái lỗ trên cùng để đút cây ti vô đó chặn lại thì tháo vô tư, bữa ngoài bãi thấy có 1 cái lò xo dài thòng chắc cũng cỡ 2m á, cũng đoán được là lo xò trợ lực của con này bị tháo ra.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Nghe ớn ah, ah romeo còn đế đôn bàn T ko để anh 1 cái nha
> Mà đóng cái hộp thì che văng nước xung quanh thôi, ý anh là khi nước nó chảy xuống bàn đó thì làm sao bây giờ


Cái đôn T em ko còn, mà có người mua 2 cái hôm bữa cũng tính bán, để em hỏi cho anh nhé.
Hàn cái hộp sắt bên dưới làm bễ chứa nước, bơm, lọc phôi nhôm cắt ra luôn anh. Mua máy rẻ mà, làm mấy cái linh tinh này cho tới, dùng máy mới sướng. 

Em thấy có mấy anh làm máy mà ngại làm cái thùng che, bể hồi nước tưới nguội nên ko dám tưới thẳng tay, nhỏ nhỏ cho có thôi. Phay tốc độ cao thì quan trọng cái thoát phôi, như phay nhôm mà thoát phôi không kịp là 5p sao nhôm nó dính 1 cục, rồi phay ra sp cũng không bóng.

Mà em tính là không làm bể che hết, bọc cái bàn T lại là dc rồi.

----------


## nzhuhu

Anh thì tháo ra hết rồi, tính mua 2 cây trợ lực xe đạp gắn vào nhìn cho nó ngầu hahaha.

----------


## Luyến

> hehe con của anh cũng vậy 1 đống mỡ bò trong đó, chỉ cạy ra rồi lấy vải lau cho sạch, lấy wd40 xịt lên nữa thì cũng tạm ổn để cất kho hehe. 
> 
> con cái lò xo trợ lực thì khoan mỗi bên 1 cái lỗ trên cùng để đút cây ti vô đó chặn lại thì tháo vô tư, bữa ngoài bãi thấy có 1 cái lò xo dài thòng chắc cũng cỡ 2m á, cũng đoán được là lo xò trợ lực của con này bị tháo ra.


Hay là mấy bộ này là hàng chưa Sài các bác nhể họ bôi nhiều mỡ bò vào để bảo quản.

----------


## nzhuhu

Con máy nào anh em cũng thích cũng khen đẹp và chất lượng làm mình rất vui. Hy vọng ai đó chạy được sản phẩm cho anh em chiêm ngưỡng 1 ngày không xa.
Còn nếu là hàng chưa xài như anh Luyến nói thì anh em mình nợ em Minh nhiều ah nha.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Hay là mấy bộ này là hàng chưa Sài các bác nhể họ bôi nhiều mỡ bò vào để bảo quản.


chắc chắn là máy chạy đến sức tàn lực kiệt mới thải ra anh ơi, phôi nhôm dính khắp nơi luôn mà, bàn máy cũng có dấu đồ gá.

----------


## winstarvn

> Hay là mấy bộ này là hàng chưa Sài các bác nhể họ bôi nhiều mỡ bò vào để bảo quản.


mấy bộ này đều là hàng đã qua sử dụng hết rồi vì có rất nhiều phôi nhôm lẫn trong mỡ bò, không hiểu sao nó trét cho 1 đống mỡ bò lên thanh trượt, cạy ra cục cục không à

----------


## winstarvn

> Con máy nào anh em cũng thích cũng khen đẹp và chất lượng làm mình rất vui. Hy vọng ai đó chạy được sản phẩm cho anh em chiêm ngưỡng 1 ngày không xa.
> Còn nếu là hàng chưa xài như anh Luyến nói thì anh em mình nợ em Minh nhiều ah nha.


con của anh tiến độ sao rồi ? đã lắp lại hoàn chỉnh hết chưa ? thật là ngại với anh quá.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> chắc chắn là máy chạy đến sức tàn lực kiệt mới thải ra anh ơi, phôi nhôm dính khắp nơi luôn mà, bàn máy cũng có dấu đồ gá.


Ngồi 1 tiếng lấy dấu, khoang, taro, cũng gắn cái bàn T vào cục đôn dc rồi. Mà cái cục đôn zin này cũng khó chịu lắm nha, phay 2 mặt xong, cái mặt đáy nó đắp 1 lớp keo trong suốt chỗ lắp ghép vào chân máy. Làm hoang mang không biết nó có đồng phẳng không nữa.
Đến khúc bưng bê nặng nề quá mà bữa nay có mình em ở xưởng. Làm cái nào rinh 1 mình dc thì làm thôi, mê làm máy lớn mà càng ngày càng sợ bưng bê đồ nặng, giờ tay chân chỗ nào cũng có bị thương. Nghề !!!

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Con howa này cái spindle dùng 2 bạc đạn 7xxx, spindle zin chạy max dc 20k rpm. Em nghĩ là đầu spindle lên nỗi. 

Nhưng anh gohome muốn phay sắt mỏng mỏng nên em dự tính là gắn con spindle fanuc 1,5kw cùng mặt bích nhưng tua max 6000 rpm. Mọi người thấy hợp lí chứ ạ.

Cái spindle BT15 này lực kẹp dao quá nhỏ, anh gorlak test lực kẹp có 40kg. Liệu có đủ để phay sắt không ạ. Nếu không dc thì thay spindle 3kw TQ chuyên kim loại cho an toàn.

----------


## nzhuhu

Anh cứ nghĩ phay sắt ko đòi hỏi nhiều như nhôm. Có lần anh liều mạng dùng con spindle TQ 2.2kw thì phải chạy gỗ nhưng chạy sắt luôn, nhưng feed chậm và spindle speed cũng chỉ 3 hay 4k mà thôi. Nói chung là rất mất thời gian nhưng vui.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

phay sắt thì e không ngại motor kéo, như anh Tuấn chạy con C cũng không bao giờ hơn 3k rpm. con fanuc 1,5 kw max 6k rpm là vừa phay sắt vừa phay nhôm luôn dc rồi.
Chủ yếu kết cấu con spindle zin để phay nhôm, lực rút dao yếu quá, khi phay vào sắt nó bật đầu dao ra luôn hay không ???

----------


## GORLAK

Lực kẹp rút dao cũng khá nặng, có dùng tay ép thử, ê hết 2 bàn tay.

Cái hay của cái đầu BT mà ku Khanh quên ko để ý, đó là nó có 2 ngàm khóa chống trượt, khác với loại ISO ko có ngàm khóa, a nghĩ để trượt đc cái đầu thì cán dao hoặc ngàm khóa nó banh trc ah nha.

----------


## Ga con

Nó không bật cán ra nhưng vết phay sẽ nhăm như cóc gặm :Stick Out Tongue: 

Lực rút bé thì xài cán ngắn, dao ngắn sẽ đỡ hơn.

Thanks.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

> Nó không bật cán ra nhưng vết phay sẽ nhăm như cóc gặm
> 
> Lực rút bé thì xài cán ngắn, dao ngắn sẽ đỡ hơn.
> 
> Thanks.


Cũng ko hẳn bé đâu bác, tiếc là e ko có gì để test chính xác

----------


## nzhuhu

Ah mà em ko yên tâm thì độ Spindle TQ kéo đầu BT, nếu ko xong thì bỏ BT đem Spindle xuống, đỡ chi phí cho thằng Fanuc.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Mà nếu nó ko được nữa thì kêu a GoHome bán luôn con máy cho em là lẹ nhất ạ.:-)

----------


## winstarvn

không được nữa thì lùng cán dao bt15 xài collect er16 rồi khóa chết cái cán lên đầu bt luôn thì phay sắt vô tư

----------


## Ga con

> Cũng ko hẳn bé đâu bác, tiếc là e ko có gì để test chính xác


Ngày xưa e cũng gặp 1 máy bên xưởng bạn ông anh, spindle chạy rất êm nhưng không hiểu sao phay nó cứ nhăm không láng, phay khỏa mặt nhẹ thì ok nhưng phay cạnh side mill bị nhăm vằn vện luôn. Hỏi thợ qua kiểm tra chỉnh tới lui không hết.

Sau đó e có đọc 1 bài của bác SV bên Meslab (bác này làm ở US) chia sẽ, bị tình trạng giống hệt máy đó, lắp cán BT đo lực nhả dao thấy giảm còn 1/3 danh định. Chiên gia phán bị gãy lò xo lá nhả dao, tháo ra thay thì đúng hết bệnh thật.

Em về xử con máy kia thì cũng đúng thật, gãy hơn 1 nửa lò xo lá. Đi lùng 1 ngày cũng ra, thay vào thì hết bệnh. Cơ bản ben nhả dao dư lực, mình cũng không có đầu đo lực nên không biết, chỉ làm theo kinh nghiệm.

Con BT15 thì nhỏ quá, một số dòng e đụng qua:
- BT20/ISO20: khoảng 200-300kgf
- BT30: Khoảng 300-700kgf
- BT40: Khoảng 600-2.000kgf
- BT50/60: khoảng 3.000kgf

HSK thì hỏi Nam mập, e chưa có con nào để thử. Chuyện thử đơn giản nếu nó chạy khí nén thì thêm cái regulator vào xong đọc mức khi nó vừa đủ lực nhả được dao.

Có thể con BT15 này có tay đòn hay sao, chứ 40kgf thì so ra hơi nhỏ.

Thanks.

----------

GORLAK, huyquynhbk, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

ở nhà có 1 cái đầu BT 15 full của brother , đẩy xuống tì người lên thấy cũng tầm 40kg là đạp chốt , chắc dòng này tapping nên lực lò xo không lớn , phay nhè nhẹ ok .


---- Dao 6mm ăn nhôm 5 mm bước 5 với 2250mm là max , nếu nhanh hơn hay sâu hơn thấy rung dao có thể lực kéo đuôi côn yếu ( cái này test thực tế con precise SC 82 , đuôi dao tương đương BT 15 )

còn ăn sâu 3m trở lại là ngọt lịm à.

----------


## GORLAK

> ở nhà có 1 cái đầu BT 15 full của brother , đẩy xuống tì người lên thấy cũng tầm 40kg là đạp chốt , chắc dòng này tapping nên lực lò xo không lớn , phay nhè nhẹ ok .
> 
> 
> ---- Dao 6mm ăn nhôm 5 mm bước 5 với 2250mm là max , nếu nhanh hơn hay sâu hơn thấy rung dao có thể lực kéo đuôi côn yếu ( cái này test thực tế con precise SC 82 , đuôi dao tương đương BT 15 )
> 
> còn ăn sâu 3m trở lại là ngọt lịm à.


Nói vậy e phán cũng gần đúng.

Bên trong cái bộ kẹp/nhả dao nó ko dùng lò xo mà dùng lá thép tròn tì lên nhau, nếu vậy mình thay bằng lò xo khác đc ko bác?

----------


## Ga con

Nó là lò xo là đó cụ. Cái này lực mới mạnh.
Nếu lò xo xoắn bình thường muốn tạo lực mạnh cỡ 3000kgf thì nó to khủng bố lắm, cọng đường kính phải cỡ 15mm, trong khi lò xo lá thì đơn giản, cỡ đĩa dày 2mm xếp chồng 3-4 cái một, phi cỡ 4-50mm là đủ rồi.

Thanks.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## winstarvn

> Nó là lò xo là đó cụ. Cái này lực mới mạnh.
> Nếu lò xo xoắn bình thường muốn tạo lực mạnh cỡ 3000kgf thì nó to khủng bố lắm, cọng đường kính phải cỡ 15mm, trong khi lò xo lá thì đơn giản, cỡ đĩa dày 2mm xếp chồng 3-4 cái một, phi cỡ 4-50mm là đủ rồi.
> 
> Thanks.


Cái đầu này có thể tháo ra thay lò xo lá khác vào để lực kẹp mạnh hơn đuợc không bác?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

thay đổi cách nó xếp lò xo cũng tạo ra lực kẹp khác, vd nó đan chồng 2 cái thì mình chồng thành 4 cái lại, nhưng phải tính toán lực và hành trình lò xo sau khi xếp lại đó anh.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## terminaterx300

> Ngày xưa e cũng gặp 1 máy bên xưởng bạn ông anh, spindle chạy rất êm nhưng không hiểu sao phay nó cứ nhăm không láng, phay khỏa mặt nhẹ thì ok nhưng phay cạnh side mill bị nhăm vằn vện luôn. Hỏi thợ qua kiểm tra chỉnh tới lui không hết.
> 
> Sau đó e có đọc 1 bài của bác SV bên Meslab (bác này làm ở US) chia sẽ, bị tình trạng giống hệt máy đó, lắp cán BT đo lực nhả dao thấy giảm còn 1/3 danh định. Chiên gia phán bị gãy lò xo lá nhả dao, tháo ra thay thì đúng hết bệnh thật.
> 
> Em về xử con máy kia thì cũng đúng thật, gãy hơn 1 nửa lò xo lá. Đi lùng 1 ngày cũng ra, thay vào thì hết bệnh. Cơ bản ben nhả dao dư lực, mình cũng không có đầu đo lực nên không biết, chỉ làm theo kinh nghiệm.
> 
> Con BT15 thì nhỏ quá, một số dòng e đụng qua:
> - BT20/ISO20: khoảng 200-300kgf
> - BT30: Khoảng 300-700kgf
> ...


ISO30 thì ức chừng theo con HSD thì rơi tầm 400kg, fi ben dc 100mm

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đc anh gohome nhờ chạy đi mua dùm con spindle zin của nó. Sáng nay em lấy về. Giá 3tr.
Thông số: 1 con duy nhất 5-15k rpm, mấy con còn lại 5-17k rpm. vậy spindle này max là 15k rpm rồi. Mấy con brother tc210 mới chạy sanyo BLDC 20k rpm.

Em lựa được con này êm, còn 2 con êm nữa. Còn 7 con nhưng chỉ còn 3 con là ềm ru, mấy con khác quay nhẹ là nghe tiếng bi rạo rạo, ai đi mua thì xem cho kỹ nhé.

Con này có anh huunhiem mua trước và đã test chạy nên yên tâm mà mua. Dòng max 21A chạy với biến tần 1,5kw chạy tua cao bị báo lỗi quá áp, thay biến tần cs lớn hơn là ok.


Gắn lên máy:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Ui quá ngon luôn. Tí về em lắp biến tần chạy thử. Tần số base là nhiêu thế anh. Con em được có 400Hz à.:-)

----------


## winstarvn

Cho cái tem này rõ hơn nè , nó có 2 loại spindle 1 loại tem trắng thấy ghi năm sản xuất khoảng 1998, còn con tem xanh thì ghi năm sản xuất là 2014 nên có thể là mấy con sản xuất sau này để thay thế cho mấy con tem trắng bị hư.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

vậy mà mấy bữa nay anh winstarvn không có show, lựa lúc tháo máy nên được con đẹp quá đẹp  :Big Grin:

----------


## winstarvn

> vậy mà mấy bữa nay anh winstarvn không có show, lựa lúc tháo máy nên được con đẹp quá đẹp


tại bữa đi mua vô kho nó thấy có mấy con tem xanh và tem trắng, coi date tem xanh thì thấy 2014 nên kêu nó đổi lấy con tem xanh vì date cao hơn, nay không còn con tem xanh nào hết à Khanh ?

con này encoder xài nguồn +15V và -15V nên không biết có xài được với biến tần có encoder không nữa vì chưa có nguồn để test xem encoder output ra nhiêu volts.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Hèn gì mấy con tem xanh hết trơn ko còn con nào.

----------


## winstarvn

> Hèn gì mấy con tem xanh hết trơn ko còn con nào.


bữa anh cũng có nói ku Minh kêu mấy anh em mua luôn spindle cho rồi đỡ khỏi chế cháo vì con của anh chạy được với biến tần bình thường.

----------


## phuocviet346

Cái quan trọng là mua spindle mà không có cán BT15 thì là sao ?

----------


## Nam CNC

không có cán thì đi mua cán .... dân chơi mà cứ sợ mưa rơi , xác định theo món này là phải nhịn ăn sáng , tạo quỹ đen , đi buôn ve chai để gỡ gạc chứ sao.

----------


## nzhuhu

Chạy đi Khanh cho anh em xem với, nhiều ông mua thêm con Spindle này lắm.

----------


## GORLAK

Con đầu kéo này hàng zin tháo ra bán, mua xong gắn lên nó lại như zin

----------


## phuocviet346

Romeo làm tới đâu rồi, update đi cho anh em học hỏi làm theo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Romeo làm tới đâu rồi, update đi cho anh em học hỏi làm theo


kéo lên bài trước là biết làm tới đâu rồi anh  :Big Grin: 

Về vấn đề cán dao, theo anh Nhiệm xem thì cán BT15 giá nhập từ THAH (Trung Hoa Anh Hùng) là 1tr3/ đầu. Anh em làm 3 cái đầu chắc cũng đủ sài rồi.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Ui quá ngon luôn. Tí về em lắp biến tần chạy thử. Tần số base là nhiêu thế anh. Con em được có 400Hz à.:-)


con này có 2 pole àh, ko phải 4 pole, set max 140v base 250hz




> kéo lên bài trước là biết làm tới đâu rồi anh 
> 
> Về vấn đề cán dao, theo anh Nhiệm xem thì cán BT15 giá nhập từ THAH (Trung Hoa Anh Hùng) là 1tr3/ đầu. Anh em làm 3 cái đầu chắc cũng đủ sài rồi.


1tr đưa anh xúc choa  :Cool:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Anh Nam đang cần người mua BT15 để ship một lượt. Đang mon men dòm ngó xung quanh.:-)

----------


## GORLAK

Giá đó thốn quá, cũng thèm mà ko dám mua

----------


## Thaihamy

> Đc anh gohome nhờ chạy đi mua dùm con spindle zin của nó. Sáng nay em lấy về. Giá 3tr.
> Thông số: 1 con duy nhất 5-15k rpm, mấy con còn lại 5-17k rpm. vậy spindle này max là 15k rpm rồi. Mấy con brother tc210 mới chạy sanyo BLDC 20k rpm.
> 
> Em lựa được con này êm, còn 2 con êm nữa. Còn 7 con nhưng chỉ còn 3 con là ềm ru, mấy con khác quay nhẹ là nghe tiếng bi rạo rạo, ai đi mua thì xem cho kỹ nhé.
> 
> Con này có anh huunhiem mua trước và đã test chạy nên yên tâm mà mua. Dòng max 21A chạy với biến tần 1,5kw chạy tua cao bị báo lỗi quá áp, thay biến tần cs lớn hơn là ok.
> Đính kèm 34641
> 
> Gắn lên máy:
> ...


Chỉ chỗ mua 1 con về ngâm cứu coi ô Khanh

----------


## huanpt

Mới nhờ Khanh mua giúp 1 con, tem trắng nhưng đẹp. Cảm ơn Khanh nhiều. Trưa trốn về test ngay  :Smile:

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> con này có 2 pole àh, ko phải 4 pole, set max 140v base 250hz


Nghe Minh hù đã test con spindle mà để base frequency trong biến tần không đúng, cài ở 60 hz, bật lên cái cháy motor luôn. Đợi anh gohome lên thảo luận xem thế nào mới dám test  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Ko cháy đâu, trong biến tần đã có hạn dòng...

Mà có cháy thì tau cũng ko biết đâu nhé, chờ chú Khanh làm chuột bạch  :Wink:

----------


## phuocviet346

Không cháy đâu, làm rồi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Kết quả đã test ngon lành con motor này ở 140v, 280hz. Nhưng mà lại phát sinh ra 1 vấn đề là cái đầu cắt BT15 này khó chịu lắm, ko làm mát bằng mỡ cao tốc mà dùng khí pha dầu hay sao đấy. Vừa test motor vài vòng thôi là spindle nóng rang rồi. Ngay họng spindle có đường ống hơi thoát ra nữa  :Frown:

----------


## GORLAK

Bữa có hỏi lung tung mà chả cao thủ nào hiểu cái ống + mớ lỗ đó nó làm gì.

----------


## nzhuhu

Em có tháo spindle ra vệ sinh chưa ? Anh sợ nó nóng vì cái Ty đạp nhả BT nó bị dơ đó em ah, anh tháo ra vệ sinh rồi, ngay cái đầu Bi giữ BT nó được hạ bật mà chổ đó rất dơ, em cần kiểm tra, còn cái lỗ hơi thì nó chỉ thổi lên đến miếng che thứ 2 từ đầu BT đếm lên thôi, nhưng mai anh sẽ kiểm tra lại xem nó có đẩy hơi vào bạc đạn không.

----------


## GORLAK

Mình mới tháo banh ra coi cho chắc mới phát hiện, 4 cái lỗ trc là hơi dầu (có thể) nếu bơm vô nó sẽ xịt ra phía trc, ngay đầu côn.


Còn 2 cái lỗ phía sau của 4 lỗ kia nó lại chạy ngược vào đầu ngặm đuôi chuột của BT15


Khẳng định lại là KO HỀ có đường khí nào giải nhiệt cho bạc, vì nó bị miếng chặn che kín


Thêm cái hình tháo banh ra review

----------


## nzhuhu

Vậy là nó phải giải nhiệt bằng mỡ bò rồi. Vậy thì của em Khanh sao mà nóng vậy ta.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Kết quả đã test ngon lành con motor này ở 140v, 280hz. Nhưng mà lại phát sinh ra 1 vấn đề là cái đầu cắt BT15 này khó chịu lắm, ko làm mát bằng mỡ cao tốc mà dùng khí pha dầu hay sao đấy. Vừa test motor vài vòng thôi là spindle nóng rang rồi. Ngay họng spindle có đường ống hơi thoát ra nữa


con này ko có oil-air đâu thì phải, mở bò thoai, nói chung là bạc hết ngon oài nên nóng.  :Cool:

----------


## GORLAK

Xong... túm váy lại là tháo banh hết ra vệ sinh êy.....

----------


## Nam CNC

15000rpm mà nóng gì , nếu nó xài 7006 C thì mau hốt bạc đạn bác Minh Nhật đang bán kìa , dòng đó 7006C ...P5 chuyên cho spindle , nghe đâu hàng mới chưa xài , dòng spare part  , lấy cái đó về chơi với mỡ cao tốc germany 1 dạo anh em đã mua thì vô tư luôn , em thay bạc cho mấy em spindle shinoh dòng 7006C quay 18K có nóng gì đâu . Mấy cái đầu cắt kia đa số bạc đạn banh xác do nằm bãi quá lâu , nó rỉ sét , mỡ bò lão hóa hết rồi, em đã đi xem từ trước tết , cả lô mấy chục con chỉ có chưa tới 5 con còn xoay được.

----------


## Nam CNC

4 lổ xiên như hình là air seal , bảo vệ bạc đạn , chống phoi bay ngược vào bên trong.  còn 2 lổ xuyên thân là thổi khí làm sạch bụi cán BT15 khi thay dao lỡ trên thân có dính phoi thì khi lắp vào có khí thổi ra thì nó thổi bay đi.... vậy thôi á. Ông gorlak ổng hỏi ai chứ chưa hỏi tui à.

Đang có 1 đầu cắt BT15 , nó chơi đến 24Krpm , dùng bạc Ceramic nhá nhá cũng chỉ xài mỡ cao tốc thôi , ngày trước mua còn cao hơn cái khung Howa lẫn đầu cắt các bác đang có hohoho .... nhưng có kèm theo 3 đầu dao cắt.


Đã nói 1 lần thì nói thêm , đầu cắt BT15 hàng 2nd japan , giá 800K 1 cái ( cái này em hỏi 2 năm về trước ) , CHú Vinh  kế bên Tùng Ngũ Kim bán , nếu có mua thì nhớ chọn cán xài ER16 cho nó thông dụng dễ mua collet.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

Oa... bác Nam phán 1 phát mát như bão tới ấy... 

Sẳn e hỏi luôn, con 7005C hôm rồi bác hung1706 có show thông tin thì vòng ngoài nó chỉ cở 48mm, còn bạc cái đầu BT này vòng ngoài tới 55mm, cốt trong 30mm

Nó chả ghi gì, chỉ có mỗi nhiêu đây

----------


## thuhanoi

7006C đó bác, đúng y kích thước luôn

----------

GORLAK

----------


## winstarvn

> Oa... bác Nam phán 1 phát mát như bão tới ấy... 
> 
> Sẳn e hỏi luôn, con 7005C hôm rồi bác hung1706 có show thông tin thì vòng ngoài nó chỉ cở 48mm, còn bạc cái đầu BT này vòng ngoài tới 55mm, cốt trong 30mm
> 
> Nó chả ghi gì, chỉ có mỗi nhiêu đây


bạc đạn mã nhiêu vậy bác ? mờ quá em không thấy rõ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

haha đã ra bệnh, thanks anh golark nhiều, làm bài hướng dẫn tháo luôn đi anh. Sao anh tháo dễ ợ vậy???

----------


## huanpt

> Nghe Minh hù đã test con spindle mà để base frequency trong biến tần không đúng, cài ở 60 hz, bật lên cái cháy motor luôn. Đợi anh gohome lên thảo luận xem thế nào mới dám test


set base freq cho biến tần là 240hz, max 140v điểm 1 là 15hz-15v điểm 2 là 40hz-40v. khi khởi động rít 1 chút, qua 40hz motor rung bần bật, tới 90hz thỉ em ru trở lại.

set điểm 1 = điểm 2 (15hz,15v) khởi động lại êm ái nhưng vẫn bị rung ở 40hz.

Nghe nói Khanh rô méo cũng bị vậy.

----------


## thuhanoi

> set base freq cho biến tần là 240hz, max 140v điểm 1 là 15hz-15v điểm 2 là 40hz-40v. khi khởi động rít 1 chút, qua 40hz motor rung bần bật, tới 90hz thỉ em ru trở lại.
> 
> set điểm 1 = điểm 2 (15hz,15v) khởi động lại êm ái nhưng vẫn bị rung ở 40hz.
> 
> Nghe nói Khanh rô méo cũng bị vậy.


Có 1 số dãi tần nó xảy ra cộng hưởng gây rung, trong biến tần có thể bỏ băng qua những đoạn tần số gây rung đó.

----------


## CKD

Cộng hưởng nên vậy.
Thường thì nếu không ảnh hưởng đến khoảng làm việc thì tạm cho qua cho nhẹ cái đầu.
Còn cách thuần hoá nó thì thử cả 3 tham số áp, tần số, tần số mang.

Mấy bác kiếm cái power factor chắn vào giữa vfd & motor rồi thử xem sao?

----------


## GORLAK

> haha đã ra bệnh, thanks anh golark nhiều, làm bài hướng dẫn tháo luôn đi anh. Sao anh tháo dễ ợ vậy???


Tháo ra cũng ko có gì khó lắm, đầu tiên là tháo đầu kéo ra, tháo tiếp mặt bích là lòi phần sau, tháo tiếp 6 con ốc sau đuôi. Giờ ra phía đầu BT tháo nắp trước, dùng 1 thanh gỗ đóng ngược từ phía dưới lên.

----------


## Ga con

Carry frequency bác để bao nhiêu kHz. Set càng cao thì càng êm nhưng hao tổn nhiều, nên chế độ high performance nhà sx chỉ đề nghị set 1-4kHz. E thường set ở khoảng 8-10kHz, tải nặng e set cỡ 4kHz.

Mà cũng tùy biến tần à, có cái chỉnh được có cái không (chỉ chỉnh v/f tuyến tính hoặc s curve, không chỉnh 3 point được).

Không phải do cộng hưởng đâu ạ, với mấy hệ này thì resonance freq chắc chắn nằm trên max speed.

Thanks

----------

CKD

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> 15000rpm mà nóng gì , nếu nó xài 7006 C thì mau hốt bạc đạn bác Minh Nhật đang bán kìa , dòng đó 7006C ...P5 chuyên cho spindle , nghe đâu hàng mới chưa xài , dòng spare part  , lấy cái đó về chơi với mỡ cao tốc germany 1 dạo anh em đã mua thì vô tư luôn , em thay bạc cho mấy em spindle shinoh dòng 7006C quay 18K có nóng gì đâu . Mấy cái đầu cắt kia đa số bạc đạn banh xác do nằm bãi quá lâu , nó rỉ sét , mỡ bò lão hóa hết rồi, em đã đi xem từ trước tết , cả lô mấy chục con chỉ có chưa tới 5 con còn xoay được.


Giờ tìm bạc đạn thay, hy vọng bạc bên anh minhnhat là hàng mới cho khỏe.

----------


## winstarvn

> Giờ tìm bạc đạn thay, hy vọng bạc bên anh minhnhat là hàng mới cho khỏe.


Tháo đầu BT ra vệ sinh luôn hả Khanh?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

anh gohome mới nt bảo thay bạc đạn, đang liên hệ anh minhnhat hỏi bạc đạn thế nào.

----------


## Gamo

> Carry frequency bác để bao nhiêu kHz. Set càng cao thì càng êm nhưng hao tổn nhiều, nên chế độ high performance nhà sx chỉ đề nghị set 1-4kHz. E thường set ở khoảng 8-10kHz, tải nặng e set cỡ 4kHz.
> 
> Mà cũng tùy biến tần à, có cái chỉnh được có cái không (chỉ chỉnh v/f tuyến tính hoặc s curve, không chỉnh 3 point được).
> 
> Không phải do cộng hưởng đâu ạ, với mấy hệ này thì resonance freq chắc chắn nằm trên max speed.
> 
> Thanks


Mấy cái con 1000hz thì thường carry frequency khoảng bao nhiêu vậy Ga con?

----------


## nzhuhu

Tháo ra thay bạc đạn đi em, rồi chạy quay vi déo cho anh xem với hehehe. Anh chắc còn lâu lắm mới cho nó chạy được.

----------


## phuocviet346

> Tháo ra thay bạc đạn đi em, rồi chạy quay vi déo cho anh xem với hehehe. Anh chắc còn lâu lắm mới cho nó chạy được.


Anh Trung làm nhanh đê

----------


## GORLAK

Mua thay đê, mới alo bác MINHAT lấy mấy cái

----------


## nzhuhu

Anh còn đang nghiên cứu làm cái Bêtong Việt ơi, còn loay hoay suy tính cho trọn vẹn. Ah mà 2 con máy của em sao rồi ?

----------


## phuocviet346

> Anh còn đang nghiên cứu làm cái Bêtong Việt ơi, còn loay hoay suy tính cho trọn vẹn. Ah mà 2 con máy của em sao rồi ?


Của em chờ mọi người làm hết rồi em mới làm hiiii

----------


## Ga con

> Mấy cái con 1000hz thì thường carry frequency khoảng bao nhiêu vậy Ga con?


Cũng không cao lắm a. Với tần số cao trên vài trăm hz thì mỗi chu kỳ sin cần cỡ 6 xung pwm thôi. Vậy 1000hz thì carry freq trên 6kHz là thỏa mãn rồi a.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nzhuhu

Anh em cho mình hỏi cái ngoài lề với. Dùng nước tưới nguội màu sữa thay cho nước máy dùng để giải nhiệt Spindle chị Na được không ? Mình nhớ có người hỏi rồi nhưng đầu óc mình hay đi chơi lắm, ko nhớ gì hết. Ah Khanh ơi, em có nhớ khoảng cách giữa bệ máy và bàn T xa nhất được bao nhiêu không ? Cám ơn anh em nhiều nha.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@nzhuhu: khoảng cách từ mép bệ máy ra tâm dao tổi thiểu (lúc trục Y được quay sát lại) là 260mm, anh đặt mép bàn T ngay vị trí đó là được. vị trí xa nhất thì lấy chiều rộng của bàn T +260mm.

Hiện nay anh minh nhật đang ở quê nên chưa có bạc đạn cho anh em mình quậy đâu  :Big Grin:

----------

nzhuhu

----------


## nzhuhu

Hehehe cám ơn em nhiều, còn cái tưới nguội sao em ? Anh sợ nó làm hư cái spindle chị Na không. Anh đang tính đỗ bê tông nhưng lại không biết vẽ auto cad hay solid work, thằng artcam thì anh ko biết làm sao điền thông số dài, rộng, cao lên trên bản vẽ để nhờ người làm khung đỗ bê tông dùm.

----------


## winstarvn

> anh gohome mới nt bảo thay bạc đạn, đang liên hệ anh minhnhat hỏi bạc đạn thế nào.


khi nào hạ đầu BT vậy em, anh qua phá tiếp để lấy kinh nghiệm về phá cái ở nhà luôn.

----------


## GORLAK

> Hehehe cám ơn em nhiều, còn cái tưới nguội sao em ? Anh sợ nó làm hư cái spindle chị Na không. Anh đang tính đỗ bê tông nhưng lại không biết vẽ auto cad hay solid work, thằng artcam thì anh ko biết làm sao điền thông số dài, rộng, cao lên trên bản vẽ để nhờ người làm khung đỗ bê tông dùm.


Ko nên dùng nc pha dầu làm giải nhiệt cho spindle nhé bác, nó sẽ đóng cặn bên trong spindle ngay.

Cách e làm là chế hẳn 1 hệ thống kín bao gồm bơm + két nc giải nhiệt + bình chứa, khi đó nước sử dụng là nc giải nhiệt xe máy (e xài của yamaha màu đỏ như sting) pha thêm nước lọc sao cho đủ lượng chứa xoay vòng là đc.

----------


## nzhuhu

Cám ơn Gorlak nha, mình thì cứ xài nước máy thôi, tại lười nên đòi kẹp chung 2 cái lại với nhau.

----------


## GORLAK

E có pha thử dầu mài hay dùng với nc để tạo ra nc giải nhiệt như sữa ấy, nhưng thấy nếu ko xài là nó vón cục lại, mà trong con spindle 1 cục nhỏ thôi là tắt thở con spindle ngay.

----------


## nnk

chơi vầy là khỏe, thêm cái cảm biến lưu lượng nữa cho an toàn, khỏi lo thay nước với nghẹt nước, nhưng mà không nên pha loãng dung dịch giải nhiệt vì nó đã được pha sẵn tối ưu, giá dung dịch cũng rẻ, 7x/bình 1lít, cả cnc lẫn laser mình đều chơi kiểu này hết

----------

Bongmayquathem, iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update cho anh em có vệ sinh spindle thì tham khảo cấu tạo:
tháo các bộ phận xung quanh spindle: tháo đầu BT, ụ đá dao, mặt bích chận bạc đạn phía đầu spindle.





Tháo vòng đệm chận bạc đạn đầu còn lại, tới khúc này anh gorlak bảo lấy cây gỗ đóng ngược từ dưới lên nhưng em không dám đóng vì thấy cứng quá. Loay hoay tìm cách cảo hay ép thủy lực ra thì thấy 2 cái lỗ ren M6 trên mặt bích. Đúng là cái gì sinh ra cũng có lí do của nó.





Cuối cùng cũng cảo cái lõi ra 1 cách dễ dàng, spindle dùng 2 bạc đạn NTN BNT006 GNP4



Tiếp tục tháo cái lõi này mới phê, có cân bằng động rồi, tháo ra ráp lại cũng phải cẩn thận. Nếu chỗ nào bí quá chắc chắn phải nhờ đaị ca Nam xì pin giúp đỡ 1 tay, em chưa rã spindle lần nào nhưng ảnh thì quá kinh nghiệm rồi  :Big Grin:

----------

CKD, huanpt, winstarvn

----------


## huanpt

> anh gohome mới nt bảo thay bạc đạn, đang liên hệ anh minhnhat hỏi bạc đạn thế nào.


Ủa, mà sao phải thay bạc? Mình thấy nó còn êm lắm mà?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Ủa, mà sao phải thay bạc? Mình thấy nó còn êm lắm mà?


con này lúc đem về là còn êm ru, quay được. Hôm bữa gắn động cơ vào kéo thì chạy cỡ 2 phút là rờ vào phần spindle bỏng cả tay nên phải tháo ra vệ sinh bạc đạn, tra mở bò. Chưa biết tình trạng bạc đạn thế nào. Anh gohome tính tháo ra thì thay bạc mới của anh Minh Nhật luôn. Chắc phải nhờ anh Nam xem bạc thế nào rồi tính.

----------


## GORLAK

Ku Khanh bữa nào qua lão Nam hú a cái, qua học lõm kinh nghiệm  :Smile: )

----------


## nzhuhu

Anh em tham khảo và góp ý dùm mình nha. Lần đầu làm nên còn thiếu kinh nghiệm lắm. Cái đế mình tính làm bằng Xi măng + Đá + Epoxy.

----------


## GORLAK

> update cho anh em có vệ sinh spindle thì tham khảo cấu tạo:
> tháo các bộ phận xung quanh spindle: tháo đầu BT, ụ đá dao, mặt bích chận bạc đạn phía đầu spindle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tháo vòng đệm chận bạc đạn đầu còn lại, tới khúc này anh gorlak bảo lấy cây gỗ đóng ngược từ dưới lên nhưng em không dám đóng vì thấy cứng quá. Loay hoay tìm cách cảo hay ép thủy lực ra thì thấy 2 cái lỗ ren M6 trên mặt bích. Đúng là cái gì sinh ra cũng có lí do của nó.
> 
> ...


A tháo banh ra hết vệ sinh mới đc, còn ko thì thua, muốn thay bạc cũng phải xẻ nó ra, ko có cách nào khác đâu.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

cho em hỏi cái khớp powerlock này đã tháo 4 con ốc đầu 8mm nhưng sao vẫn còn bị bóp khóa cứng quá, mọi người tháo ra thế nào vậy?

----------


## Nam CNC

trên vành đó còn có 2 đến 4 lổ có ren , vặn con ốc vào đó để đẩy 2 miếng ra

----------


## nzhuhu

Ah em tháo 4 con bù lon ra rồi phải không ? Nếu tháo rồi thì Vặn cái thằng ở trên ra em ah. Cái miếng ở dưới là 1 cái Bù Lon To đó, phần trên của nó có răng ngoài để cái thằng màu xám xám vặn vào. Sau khi em tháo ra thì em sẽ thấy cái Bù Lon to có 1 cái chốt nằm ngang là chốt chặn để đẩy cái Ty dao lên xuống, em đẩy cái chốt đó ra là sẽ lấy được cái Ty.

----------


## GORLAK

Vặn như vặn bù lon ấy e, lấy cây ti 5mm chọt vô cái lỗ vặn ra, trc cũng tưởng vặn mấy con lục giac xong tán nó ra, ai dè đập khí thế mà nó im ru, đầu búa móp nhưng cái đuôi nó chả xi nhê

----------


## iamnot.romeo

thanks các anh, em đã tháo ra được, nhờ được mách nước nên tháo ra nhẹ nhàng lắm. Lực kẹp dao hơi bèo, ép bằng tay mà cũng nhã dao  :Frown:

----------


## nzhuhu

Hay là mấy miếng lon đền lá nó quá đát rồi em ? Chứ của anh là đau tay đó, 40kg 50kg là có ah.

----------


## GORLAK

A ép đau tay mới nhả đc nha, e ép mà nhẹ hều là coi chừng nó nhão hết ah

----------


## iamnot.romeo

dạ cái này cũng đau tay mới nhả, nhưng với em thấy vẫn nhẹ, đó giờ đầu dao em từng cầm qua chưa ép tay xuống được bao giờ.

----------


## winstarvn

> dạ cái này cũng đau tay mới nhả, nhưng với em thấy vẫn nhẹ, đó giờ đầu dao em từng cầm qua chưa ép tay xuống được bao giờ.


tháo ra nghiên cứu luôn đi ku keke

----------


## GORLAK

> tháo ra nghiên cứu luôn đi ku keke


Tháo ra có khi chết ah bác, mớ lò xo kiểu long đền dẹp lép nó xếp với nhau từ nhỏ tới lớn, thao ra ráp vào ko đúng là khỏi nhét vô cán luôn

----------


## huanpt

Các bác cứ lo cái pín, em thì em lo 2 cái servo nhất là cái X. 
Vừa vặn thì không có, mà lớn hơn hoặc hộp số thì cũng khó.
Size 86 mà tìm servo chạy được vit me đó là đỏ con mắt. Nhà em gần trăm bộ servo chả chọn được cái nào mới nhục.

----------


## Ga con

Ít có servo size 86 anh, đa số size 60 rồi lên 78-80 rồi 100.
Phay cái sơ mi là xong ngay mà. Cỡ con này servo tiêu chuẩn 3000rpm thì công suất 400W chạy OK, 200W hơi thiếu chút, 600-750W thì ngon.

Thanks.

----------

huanpt

----------


## huanpt

Tính dùng cái này, bích 86 luôn. Nhưng nghe nói khi qua gear, đảo chiều nhanh nó kêu.

----------


## nzhuhu

Em chỉ dám mơ Step 86 thôi anh ơi, cái vụ servo hay ji ji là em bó tay chưa biết xài.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Hồi chiều em vừa tháo cái lõi spindle ra để kiểm tra bạc đạn. Bạc đạn của con ở chỗ em bị mòn hết rồi, bi nhìn rõ ràng chỗ bóng chỗ mờ, bi nó không còn tròn nữa quay thấy rần rần. Em thay bạc 7006C P5 của anh minhnhat vào quay êm, đã lắp vào kiểm tra runout dọc trục không có, runout miệng côn cũng không. Ngày mai test với động cơ xem nó có nóng nữa ko.

----------

Gamo

----------


## GORLAK

> Hồi chiều em vừa tháo cái lõi spindle ra để kiểm tra bạc đạn. Bạc đạn của con ở chỗ em bị mòn hết rồi, bi nhìn rõ ràng chỗ bóng chỗ mờ, bi nó không còn tròn nữa quay thấy rần rần. Em thay bạc 7006C P5 của anh minhnhat vào quay êm, đã lắp vào kiểm tra runout dọc trục không có, runout miệng côn cũng không. Ngày mai test với động cơ xem nó có nóng nữa ko.


Xài mỡ gì e?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Dạ mỡ em mua ở chỡ Tạ Uyên, mua cái mỡ trắng trắng chịu nhiệt, màu nó có hơi ngã vàng 1 chút nhưng vẫn còn là màu trắng, 400k/kg, nó test đốt ko cháy, thấy mềm mềm như anh em mình hay mô tả, em mua lẽ 50k/100g. 

Loại tốt nhất mà nó có bán lẽ rồi. Tốt hơn nữa phải mua cái lọ 1kg giá 1tr2. Anh Nhiệm có test mở thường ở chợ bán cũng chạy được, chạy lâu tầm 80 độ, chắc loại này ok, dùng thử để mốt biết mà mua. Mai test nếu ok thì để dùng. Cái tiệm chuyên bán mỡ bò chắc nó không lừa gạc mình đâu  :Big Grin: 

Em cũng trét như mọi người chỉ, 1 lớp vừa đủ bọc hết bi và dính dính vào thành tựa bi bên ngoài.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Em thấy độ lại con howa này khá gian nan .thôi thì mình là dân diy thì cứ vừa làm vừa học hỏi thêm .
Xong con này cái các bác nhận dc ko chỉ là con máy mà lag cả những kĩ thuật các bác học dc để áp dụng cho con máy sau .
Chúc thành công.

----------


## GORLAK

> Dạ mỡ em mua ở chỡ Tạ Uyên, mua cái mỡ trắng trắng chịu nhiệt, màu nó có hơi ngã vàng 1 chút nhưng vẫn còn là màu trắng, 400k/kg, nó test đốt ko cháy, thấy mềm mềm như anh em mình hay mô tả, em mua lẽ 50k/100g. 
> 
> Loại tốt nhất mà nó có bán lẽ rồi. Tốt hơn nữa phải mua cái lọ 1kg giá 1tr2. Anh Nhiệm có test mở thường ở chợ bán cũng chạy được, chạy lâu tầm 80 độ, chắc loại này ok, dùng thử để mốt biết mà mua. Mai test nếu ok thì để dùng. Cái tiệm chuyên bán mỡ bò chắc nó không lừa gạc mình đâu 
> 
> Em cũng trét như mọi người chỉ, 1 lớp vừa đủ bọc hết bi và dính dính vào thành tựa bi bên ngoài.


Sao ko chơi tuýp mỡ xịn bác Nam hay bác Mechanic hay dùng ấy?

----------


## Ga con

> Dạ mỡ em mua ở chỡ Tạ Uyên, mua cái mỡ trắng trắng chịu nhiệt, màu nó có hơi ngã vàng 1 chút nhưng vẫn còn là màu trắng, 400k/kg, nó test đốt ko cháy, thấy mềm mềm như anh em mình hay mô tả, em mua lẽ 50k/100g. 
> 
> Loại tốt nhất mà nó có bán lẽ rồi. Tốt hơn nữa phải mua cái lọ 1kg giá 1tr2. Anh Nhiệm có test mở thường ở chợ bán cũng chạy được, chạy lâu tầm 80 độ, chắc loại này ok, dùng thử để mốt biết mà mua. Mai test nếu ok thì để dùng. Cái tiệm chuyên bán mỡ bò chắc nó không lừa gạc mình đâu 
> 
> Em cũng trét như mọi người chỉ, 1 lớp vừa đủ bọc hết bi và dính dính vào thành tựa bi bên ngoài.


Loại mỡ đó không xài được đâu Romeo, qua a Nam xin chia lại ít mỡ xịn đi. Mỡ trắng ngoài Tạ Uyên đốt không cháy là PU Lithium, mỡ này để lâu nó lão hóa. Cỡ 2 cái bạc 7006C thì cục mỡ bằng ngón tay cái là dư dả rồi, cỡ 2ml/bạc.

Mấy con high speed thì bét nhất cũng mỡ SKF 400k/ống 400ml. Ngon hơn chút thì mỡ NSK LR3 mấy bác làm gỗ hay dùng, ngon nhất chắc mỡ hồi trước CBNN mua chung về chia (nghe bảo 3 triệu đơn vị).

Thanks.

----------


## nzhuhu

Nghe lời anh GaCon đi Khanh ơi, chắc thứ 7 anh em mình lên mời anh Nam uống nước mía rồi xin ít mỡ bò nếu anh còn. Ah mà nếu anh em nào con chia lại bán cho mình 1 típ với về chia nhau xài. Mình cám ơn nhiều nha.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

hichic em ráp lại rồi, rã ra lại để đổi mỡ thôi. Thanks anh gacon  :Big Grin: 

Xử lý mấy cái spindle này mà ko có kinh nghiệm đúng là gian nan quá, trét mỡ dư cũng nóng, thiếu cũng nóng, không đúng mỡ cũng nóng, mà mỗi lần thay mỡ à phải rả toàn bộ cái spindle ra  :Frown:

----------


## GORLAK

Thốn rồi, hóng lấy kinh nghiệm trc, áo quần chưa có nên thôi chờ coi tiếp.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

hehe tự nhủ với lòng kinh nghiệm từ thất bại mà ra,ăn cơm rồi rã cái lõi ra thay mỡ. Anh golark cứ hóng đi.

Mà ai tháo cái spindle này chú ý cái lò xo rút bên trong phần đầu rút có 3 viên bi để kẹp rút đầu BT lên, tháo ra coi chừng sơ ý rớt 3 viên bi nhỏ xíu đó nhé.

----------


## katum573

Các bác cho em hỏi tí, loại mỡ này Isoflex Topas NCA-52 có thể dùng cho spindle được không các bác.

----------


## GORLAK

> hehe tự nhủ với lòng kinh nghiệm từ thất bại mà ra,ăn cơm rồi rã cái lõi ra thay mỡ. Anh golark cứ hóng đi.
> 
> Mà ai tháo cái spindle này chú ý cái lò xo rút bên trong phần đầu rút có 3 viên bi để kẹp rút đầu BT lên, tháo ra coi chừng sơ ý rớt 3 viên bi nhỏ xíu đó nhé.


4 viên nhe e, 3 viên là rớt mất 1 viên rồi đó, bữa tháo ra nó rớt tìm lòi con mắt ra

----------


## Ga con

> Các bác cho em hỏi tí, loại mỡ này Isoflex Topas NCA-52 có thể dùng cho spindle được không các bác.


Xài tạm được đó cụ, nhiệt độ chảy cũng còn khá thấp. Mỡ chỗ anh Nam nghe bảo 3 triệu đơn vị, gấp 3 lần cái này, xài thì an tâm hơn.

À mà a Nam đừng nóng nhen, 1 thèng xin rồi còn truyền cho 2, 3 tên khác lại xin nữa  :Stick Out Tongue: .
Thanks.

----------

iamnot.romeo, katum573

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> 4 viên nhe e, 3 viên là rớt mất 1 viên rồi đó, bữa tháo ra nó rớt tìm lòi con mắt ra


Của em 3 lỗ, 3 viên anh ơi.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Của em 3 lỗ, 3 viên anh ơi.


bữa ở xưởng tao bảo hỏi thằng Thịnh mỡ bò đi, lolz  :Cool:  hàng tao đang dùng ké ấy

----------


## Nam CNC

hết cho được nữa rồi , đủ để bảo trì mấy em đang có thôi.


Thôi thì anh em muốn mua góp tiền chơi thêm 1 kg nữa đi , rồi chia ra anh em xài dần , nó mắc nhưng nó đáng giá .

Mỡ ông romeo xài thử đi rồi biết , ngoài nhiệt nóng chảy , nó còn tính đến độ bôi trơn và độ bám nữa , khi lên tốc nhanh nó sẽ nóng chiên trứng luôn mà xem.

Mỡ bạn nào đó đưa ra thì chưa biết các thông số khác nhưng speed factor chưa đạt. 1000000mm/min. 


cứ tính bạc 7006 , đường kính tại tâm viên bi đi , cho là đường kính 40mm, chu vi = 40x3.14= 125.6 mm , nhân cho 15Krpm , như vậy tốc độ lúc này là tầm 1 900 000 mm/min , như vậy mỡ này mới đáp ứng được 1/2 tốc độ thôi , còn ngon thì phải tính dư à.

----------

Ga con, iamnot.romeo, katum573

----------


## terminaterx300

> Xài tạm được đó cụ, nhiệt độ chảy cũng còn khá thấp. Mỡ chỗ anh Nam nghe bảo 3 triệu đơn vị, gấp 3 lần cái này, xài thì an tâm hơn.
> 
> À mà a Nam đừng nóng nhen, 1 thèng xin rồi còn truyền cho 2, 3 tên khác lại xin nữa .
> Thanks.


thèng lày xin nhiều nhứt á  :Wink:  lần nào của nguyên xy lanh bự, kaka, thiếu điều ôm nguyên hộp mỡ về thoai

----------


## Ga con

Hehe hết xin được rồi ku. Mà mới xin có 1 lần à  :Cool: .

Thôi ông nào làm 1kg về chia đi. Mỡ LR3 NSK cũng 300k/80g rồi (3.8 triệu/kg).

Thanks.

----------


## GORLAK

> Của em 3 lỗ, 3 viên anh ơi.


Quác... ngộ vậy.

Vậy cho e hỏi các cao thủ luôn là 3 viên ngon hay 4 viên ngon hơn??

----------


## nzhuhu

Anh 4 lỗ 4 viên nè, kỳ vậy ta. Ah mà em tính xin hay mua, biết ai có thì mua a gửi tiền lại anh em mình xài, 1 mình anh mua xài vài lần để đó hư uổng em ơi.

----------


## GORLAK

Ai có chia 1 ngao đi mấy bác

----------


## Mechanic

Mấy ae coi gom số lượng đi, mình đem về mỡ Isoflex NBU 15 theo đúng khuyến cáo vùa các nhà sx máy dành cho Spindle luôn. Giá hạt dẻ kaka. 120.000/ 1 tuýp ( chắc đủ 4 -5 cặp bạc đạn )

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## winstarvn

> Mấy ae coi gom số lượng đi, mình đem về mỡ Isoflex NBU 15 theo đúng khuyến cáo vùa các nhà sx máy dành cho Spindle luôn. Giá hạt dẻ kaka. 120.000/ 1 tuýp ( chắc đủ 4 -5 cặp bạc đạn )


ok, em 1 tuýp nha bác. cơ mà số lượng bao nhiêu thì được ?

----------


## GORLAK

E gạch 1 tuýp nha bác

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Đặt mua 1 tuýp nhé !

----------


## nzhuhu

Anh nữa nha Mechanic ơi. 1 hoặc 2 típ cũng ok miễn sao đúng loại anh em đang cần cho BT15 này.

----------


## Mechanic

Mấy anh em cứ search google " Isoflex NBU15"  để có thông tin. 95% các hãng máy CNC đều dùng nó  cho Spindle. Hehe. Kể cả Shinoh thần thánh.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## thuhanoi

Nó đây nè  :Big Grin: 

Xài ngon

----------


## hoangmanh

Cho mình đăt môt típ nhé!

----------


## huanpt

Em 1 tuýp nhá. Mặc dù chưa dám tháo con howa ra.

----------


## Ga con

Sao thấy con này speed factor cũng có 1.000.000mm/p à.

Thế mỡ ngày trước CBNN mua là loại nào thế a Nam.

Thanks.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Xin cảm ơn anh Nam đã hỗ trợ chỉ em cách lắp, cách tra mỡ. 
Sáng nay em vừa gắn vào chạy thử ở maxspeed 250hz, đúng như lời anh Nam loại mỡ bò này thần thánh quá, chạy một hồi mà rờ vào vỏ gang của spindle nó vẫn mát lạnh như không chạy. Lần trước chạy mớt tí xíu đã nóng bỏng tay.

----------

GORLAK, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

không nhớ tài liệu , nhưng mỡ đó nó test cái bạc nào đó với tốc độ 80Krpm ( chắc bạc nho nhỏ )

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## Nam CNC

mới tra tài liệu

nhiệt chảy drop point là >250 độ

speed factor là 2.200.000 mm.min.


hãng test với bạc 7006C thay đổi tốc độ liên tục từ 20-40Krpm , test trong 2 h thì nhiệt sinh ra chưa đến 50 độ.


tài liệu nơi đây nha , dòng của mình là high speed  L 252 


http://www.lubcon.si/resources/Highs...g-Bearings.pdf


Tớ nghĩ cái mỡ tớ đang dùng hơi bị ngon đó.

----------

CKD, Ga con, GORLAK

----------


## huanpt

Về nhà thôi...


Dự kiến là cuối tuần ???...


Nhưng mà có bác nào giúp em được cái này không?


 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Nhìn cái không gian ảnh phía trên thấy quen  :Smile:

----------


## GORLAK

Tình hình máy sao rồi Khanh ơi

----------


## huanpt

> Nhìn cái không gian ảnh phía trên thấy quen


Xường bác Tuấn  :Wink:

----------


## CBNN

> người ta vừa báo cho em thêm loại này Lubcon turmogrease highspeed L252, giá bán: 130EU/kg.
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/36...#ixzz4dtgL8QAn


mua chung nữa không các bác ? em cũng cần rồi ! cơ mà a Nam chơi sang lắm ray vit me đầu được bôi trơn bằng loại này .... lý do vì nhìn nó sạch .

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Tình hình máy sao rồi Khanh ơi


xong hết rồi anh, chỗ anh gohome xe cẩu ko vào dc, nên chưa ráp, đợi xe ba gác chở qua nhà rồi lấy palang và dàng khung chữ A ráp lại.

----------


## nzhuhu

Minh đăng ký 100g nha CBNN

----------


## huanpt

> xong hết rồi anh, chỗ anh gohome xe cẩu ko vào dc, nên chưa ráp, đợi xe ba gác chở qua nhà rồi lấy palang và dàng khung chữ A ráp lại.


Mình dính vào vụ này gọi là "Chơi ngu lấy số". Xe ba gác không xong, đành thuê 1 chiếc xe cẩu. Cắn ớt hết 1 triệu rưỡi. Chắc lần cuối cùng chơi đồ nặng.

----------


## GORLAK

> xong hết rồi anh, chỗ anh gohome xe cẩu ko vào dc, nên chưa ráp, đợi xe ba gác chở qua nhà rồi lấy palang và dàng khung chữ A ráp lại.


Chưa thấy nó chạy, hehehe

----------


## Ga con

> mua chung nữa không các bác ? em cũng cần rồi ! cơ mà a Nam chơi sang lắm ray vit me đầu được bôi trơn bằng loại này .... lý do vì nhìn nó sạch .


Tớ 200g nhen.

Thanks

----------


## Nam CNC

cho anh 250g thêm đi , nhiều cha xin quá nên hết nhanh , mua thêm để cho tiếp vậy heheh .

----------


## phuocviet346

> cho anh 250g thêm đi , nhiều cha xin quá nên hết nhanh , mua thêm để cho tiếp vậy heheh .


Bác Nam đúng là có tâm kaaa
Cho đăng ký 200g nha, khi nào có alo giúp

----------


## winstarvn

> mua chung nữa không các bác ? em cũng cần rồi ! cơ mà a Nam chơi sang lắm ray vit me đầu được bôi trơn bằng loại này .... lý do vì nhìn nó sạch .


bác để em 100g luôn nha, đang càn

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Cho em đăng ký 100g nhé !

----------


## huanpt

Em cũng ham hố 100gr

----------


## huanpt

Tài trợ của bác Tuấn Sales247. Cảm ơn sự nhiệt tình của bác.


Ráp vào xem nào..


Tối nay vậy là ngủ ngon...

----------

ppgas

----------


## huanpt

Máy các bác kia sao rồi?
Máy mình cho chạy 2m/p không biết có ổn không. Để ly nước lên trục Z thấy rung lắc. chạy 1m/p êm hơn. Servo 300w cho XY.

----------


## nzhuhu

Chạy ròi ah, sướng quá ta. Mình thì còn dang dỡ lắm. Bạn kiểm tra thiệt kỹ nha, mấy con trượt nó dơ lắm, có cặn ở trong đó vì mỡ bò ngoài và mỡ bò trong, khi mình vệ sinh thì mỡ bò trong từng con trượt nó đen hết rồi bạn ah.

----------


## huanpt

Thêm cái clip cho anh nhúc nhích.
Chiều t7 cầm cái điện thoại mà run như cầy sấy, chọn đoạn vững nhất post.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Anh Huân giúp em làm cái thí nghiệm nho nhỏ mà em chưa làm được nhé, vì chưa có máy dùng servo.
Anh hít đồng hồ so 1 bên của cái eke liên kết XY, rồi sô đấy ở hướng ngược lại, chiều hường vào đồng hồ so. Em muốn xem thử servo có giữ được cốt visme không rung, lắc trong trường hợp trục đó đứng yên nhưng có ngoại tác động vào.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

cái đó tùy vào cái PID do anh tuning mà và tùy do công suất servo nữa. lực xô mạnh thì nó vẫn bị nhích như thường nhưng vẫn hồi về vị trí cũ dc ạ.:-)

----------


## GORLAK

Vitme bước dài thấy rõ nhất, còn ko phải tăng cs servo lên hoặc dùng vitme bước nhỏ

----------


## huanpt

chạy tạm, tương lai chắc chắn phải thay bước 5. Cái này bước 12 nha mấy bồ.

----------


## hung1706

Dear chú Minh. Cái xô mạnh bị nhích là bước Vitme lớn vẫn nhích như thường, nhích xong rồi là con servo nó báo lỗi quá tải nó off luôn chứ ko hồi về đâu nha  :Smile: )))

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

ủa sao em vẫn quay nhẹ servo lúc nó đứng yên được ta. Quay nhẹ xong nó biết bị lệch nó cấp điện cho quay trả lại vị trí đó mà ko thấy báo lỗi mà anh. :-)

----------


## hung1706

Em cầm cốt lắc nhẹ qua lại thì nó ko quá lực nên ko bị gì chứ em thử nắm cái cốt quay mạnh phát là biết ah, cỡ 200 400w thôi, 750w thì trừ khi em là lực sĩ kaka.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Đúng rồi á anh. Em chỉ lắc nhẹ à chứ lắc mạnh thì vẫn báo lỗi như thường ạ. Vậy em mới nói đẩy nhẹ chứ đâu dám đẩy mạnh ạ.

----------


## GORLAK

Lắc nhẹ mà nó vẫn nhúc nhích là turning chưa chuẩn nha, chuẩn rồi là nó ko cho quay chút nào luôn ah, vặn nhẹ lập tức nó gồng lại liền, nếu vặn mạnh lệch qua luôn là cúp driver ngay.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em lại nhờ trợ lý Du Thị Tuyết...để ý cái khớp nối ở phút 7:30 nha  :Big Grin:

----------


## ducduy9104

Đẩy mạnh quá mà nó báo lỗi là quá giới hạn sai số cho phép nếu đủ công suất, cái này chỉnh lại trong para được còn nếu quá dòng thì chắc còn cách thay size lớn hơn hoặc cho qua hộp số. Còn muốn đẩy mạnh mà nó ít nhúc nhích thì tăng gain lên, nhưng khi chạy nhanh nó overshoot cao à.

----------


## Ga con

300W loại 3.000rpm đi với vít me bước 12 thì tải được lực chừng 50kg thẳng đứng. Cụ nào đẩy mạnh quá chắc nó alarm thật đó.

Thanks.

----------


## winstarvn

Tranh thủ 2 ngày lễ làm cho em nó cái giường để nằm cho thoải mái, có 1 mình nên cứ túc tắc làm thôi.
Còn thiếu bàn T nữa là khoẻ rồi
Chỉ up lên khoe thôi, nhà dư gạch rồi nên các bác cứ giữ để xài đi nha  :Cool:

----------


## huanpt

Thiếu bộ gá phôi thôi là chiến...

----------

Ga con, Tuanlm

----------


## GORLAK

Chạy S nhiêu mà chậm vậy bác?

----------


## huanpt

khoảng 1000mm/p à

----------


## GORLAK

Máy khủng mà chạy có 1000 vậy bác? Cho chạy tét ghèn coi nó có nhảy nhót j ko ợ

----------


## huanpt

Chạy trên 2000 là bắt đầu rung. Chạy tạm thôi chứ cũng không thích cái máy này. Cái thừa thì quá thừa, cái thiếu thì quá thiếu
Hiện tại ai có cái khóa mở colet bán cho mình hoặc cho mượn tạm vài ngày. Mỗi lần thay dao cực quá.

----------


## goldsea

Em thì thấy f chỉ tầm 5 - 600 thui. Con này đầu voi đuôi chuột nhanh quá nó lật đổ vào mấy ông quay phim thì khổ. 
Đùa tí thôi sao bác chủ không làm cái chân đế to ra, thêm râu sắt, đổ bê tông cho nó nặng hơn cái thân máy chính ấy. Kiểu máy mẹ bồng con này phần chuyển động khối lượng lớn, chân đế nhẹ mà vận tốc cao gia tốc lớn nó lại chả nhẩy lên ấy chứ. Em có chút ý kiến ạ

----------


## huanpt

Hôm nay phang nhôm, gãy 4 con dao. Buồn quá chẳng muốn quay phim.

----------


## GORLAK

Vãi... bác nói rõ hơn tại sao và chạy thê nào mà thê thảm vậy, ae chia sẻ nào.

----------


## CKD

Đã mục sở thị nguyên con máy, phần máy & cả cái khung máy bên dưới.
Cảm giác là full cả bộ cũng quá ngon so với chi phí.

----------


## mylove299

> Chạy trên 2000 là bắt đầu rung. Chạy tạm thôi chứ cũng không thích cái máy này. Cái thừa thì quá thừa, cái thiếu thì quá thiếu
> Hiện tại ai có cái khóa mở colet bán cho mình hoặc cho mượn tạm vài ngày. Mỗi lần thay dao cực quá.


 e thấy bác đổ cục bê tông ròi cho nó ngồi lên nó im ru ý mà. Cái bàn thép trông mong manh với thân hình đồ sộ quá ợ.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Việc gãy 4 con dao chăc do cách đi dao thôi .còn con này tuy ht ko lớn nhưng nó cũng rất cứng vững .chạy nhôm ko phải là vấn đề

----------


## cuongmay

> Đã mục sở thị nguyên con máy, phần máy & cả cái khung máy bên dưới.
> Cảm giác là full cả bộ cũng quá ngon so với chi phí.


máy dạng này không ngon đâu bác ,máy này dân cnc gọi là máy " đi thân " kết cấu c-frame nhưng cứng vững chỉ ngang router nên phay nó rần lắm,ai lỡ mua thì lần sau sẽ chừa vậy nên loại này thấy rã xác nhièu.
cụ huanpt phay gãy dao chắc do không bôi trơn nên nhôm nó dính dao ah .

----------


## Gamo

Đổ bê tông có khá hơn ko bác?

----------


## ducduy9104

Kết cấu này mà gãy dao thì chắc là quá rung. Đổ bê tông dưới đáy chắc đầm hơn.

----------


## huanpt

Còn nhiều vấn đề chưa do đạc được nên chưa dám nói nguyên nhân là gì. Tình hình như sau:


0- spindle S: chưa biết chính xác, ước đoán là 6000rpm (max 17000 rpm, 90Hz/250Hz)
1- pass = các mức 1 - 0.5
2- feed rate: các mức 1500
3- plunge rate:  các mức 150
4- tool: 2mm-3mm-4mm (loại 2 me)
5- Nhôm 6, không tưới nguội
6- xài Rựa của chị na loại 10k 1 cái mua ngoài Tạ uyên.


Nghi là 1 đang thấp và 2 đang cao. Theo lý thuyết thì lượng ăn phôi = 1500/(6000*2) = 0.125. Khả năng là dao tung cửa chịu không nổi.

Khả năng khác là số 5, vì không gãy ngay mà chạy vài chục đơn vị rồi mỡi gãy, nhưng mũi dao không dính nhôm nên không phán.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

dao 10k là loại nào ta , hss ợ?

----------


## huanpt

> dao 10k là loại nào ta , hss ợ?


Thấy nó ghi thế cụ ah. 10k là mua cách đây gần 10 năm, lâu rồi không qua xóm đó.

@Admin
Admin đi ngang thấy mấy bài như cụ Meh911 tên thì xóa giúp em nhá. Chỉ phiền toái.

----------


## Nam CNC

tưởng xài dao gì , dao đó gãy là chắc rồi anh , có bèo lắm chơi con hợp kim 80k rồi biết , lấy con thép gió cùi mía chạy F1500 mà không có nước ??? chả hiểu đến giờ mà xài máy còn gà dữ vậy ta HAHAHAHA.

----------

huanpt

----------


## CKD

S6000, F1500 cho dao 2-3-4, em chẵng dám phán, nhưng có lẽ speed quá chậm so với dao và Feed.

----------


## CKD

> máy dạng này không ngon đâu bác ,máy này dân cnc gọi là máy " đi thân " kết cấu c-frame nhưng cứng vững chỉ ngang router nên phay nó rần lắm,ai lỡ mua thì lần sau sẽ chừa vậy nên loại này thấy rã xác nhièu.
> cụ huanpt phay gãy dao chắc do không bôi trơn nên nhôm nó dính dao ah .


Em biết vụ này mà cụ, di thân nó có nhược điểm là phần di chuyển quá nặng, gia tốc ảnh hưởng rất lớn. Nhất là với những con máy có diện tích gia công bé xíu thế này. Với những con máy khổ gia công khủng thì "di thân" lại có ưu điểm vì diện tích lớn & phôi nặng khủng.

Nhưng với mức chi phí bỏ ra, và thu về về em thấy cùng chi phí đó mà DIY thì chẵng ra được cái gì nên mới bảo là ngon so với chi phí.
Tất nhiên, có nhiều cụ lụm được cái xác tầm 15 củ, cho những cái xác kiểu khác thì vẫn ngon hơn con này. Mỗi tội.. muốn có phải may mắn hoặc đi săn thường xuyên. Chứ như em thì làm sao mà săn ở bãi được  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cụ Tuấn Hói nói là HSS quất inox tốt á

----------


## Nam CNC

ông Tuấn đâu vào xác nhận HSS quất inox kìa , em nghi thằng gà này nó gà nó chém , HSS vẫn quất inox , nhưng phải là dao chuyên dụng , có lớp mạ chuyên dụng cho inox nha , chứ lơ ngơ quất vô con dao đỏ lòm rồi cái ....cạch tèo em luôn.

----------

huanpt

----------


## huanpt

> tưởng xài dao gì , dao đó gãy là chắc rồi anh , có bèo lắm chơi con hợp kim 80k rồi biết , lấy con thép gió cùi mía chạy F1500 mà không có nước ??? chả hiểu đến giờ mà xài máy còn gà dữ vậy ta HAHAHAHA.


Trước anh chạy nhôm còn dỏm hơn nhiều, máy củi bắp hơn mà đâu có gãy. mỗi tội nó không láng không đẹp thôi.
Giờ này là gà là cái chắc, đụng đâu hỏi đó. Bỏ 7 năm rồi còn gì????

----------


## GORLAK

Các bác cho e hỏi chạy inox thì thông số ra sao ah?

----------


## Tuấn

> Các bác cho e hỏi chạy inox thì thông số ra sao ah?


Em không rành phay tiện đâu nên có gì bác bỏ qua nha.

Em phay inox thì dao thép gió 2 hay 4 me đều được cả. Loại của tàu bản rẻ bèo ngoài chợ ý ạ. Tốc độ dao ăn chậm thôi ạ, cái máy cắt ống inox chuyên nghiệp nó ăn 2 ly mà cái lưỡi nó chạy chậm rề rề ấy bác. Phoi ra dày như hạt gạo thì lưỡi nó bền, còn ăn mỏng thì chóng cùn lưỡi.

Em phay inox thì vớ được dao gì em phay dao đó, spin em nó yếu nên hạ vòng quay xuống 500 nó ăn mỗi lượt 0,5 thì ổn, còn ăn 1ly nó kêu ghê lắm. Bàn dao bác chạy nhanh chút, dao 20 em để f 1000 chi đó thấy ổn ạ.

----------

CKD, Gamo, GORLAK, haignition, Nam CNC, Tuanlm

----------


## huuminhsh

> Còn nhiều vấn đề chưa do đạc được nên chưa dám nói nguyên nhân là gì. Tình hình như sau:
> 
> 
> 0- spindle S: chưa biết chính xác, ước đoán là 6000rpm (max 17000 rpm, 90Hz/250Hz)
> 1- pass = các mức 1 - 0.5
> 2- feed rate: các mức 1500
> 3- plunge rate:  các mức 150
> 4- tool: 2mm-3mm-4mm (loại 2 me)
> 5- Nhôm 6, không tưới nguội
> ...


gãy là đúng rồi j nữa.s 6000 dao 4, 2 me f1500 tính ra lượng ăn dao trên răng gần 0.15mm mà trong khi dao tàu và nhỏ không giải nhiệt nên thường cho lượng ăn dao 0.1 tới  0.05 mm.nên với cùng thông số bác cho f 1000 thôi cho bền .còn không bác đẩy lên max s của spin thì f được 3000 hơn nhưng phải có giải nhiệt à

----------

Gamo, huanpt

----------


## GORLAK

Ec... vậy là spindle tàu ko chạy đc rồi, tua 5000 yếu vãi luôn

----------


## Nam CNC

cho lão Tuấn 1 like , cha này chạy thực tế , nói thực tế nên anh em cứ tin, nhưng máy cứng , spindle khỏe ở tốc độ chậm thì chơi , nhiều khi thép gió nó lại ngon ở tốc độ chậm , nó cho phép đàn hồi tốt hơn hợp kim carbide , do đó nhiều khi sấn lố nó không gãy , nó bào được là bào , còn không thì nó đỏ lòm lên trước rồi non xèo mòn me tròn lẳn như cái đầu lão ấy , còn ăn sâu quá nó thoát không được gãy luôn.

trước giờ inox luôn là món khó chơi , khó chơi từ dao cụ , dung dịch tưới nguội cho đến chế độ cắt .... chắc có vẻ nó phải chầm chậm hục hục như trâu xem ra phang được , hỏi cha gacon đê.


@anh Huânpt   , mấy con dao thép gió anh nói 10K thì em biết, từ cái lúc đầu tiên có máy toàn mua mấy em đó về test máy , nó hiệu SWT , nằm trong cái hộp màu xanh , siêu cùi bắp , nhiều khi nó chả có me mặt đầu , ham rẻ mua thử chạy đỡ tiếc tiền , nhiều khi chả học được gì mà con hoang mang , nó gãy rôm rốp .

Anh nên mua mấy em hợp kim rẻ tiền là cắt tốt rồi , dù gì me cắt đủ , có tưới nguội vẫn rất ngon , máy anh nó cứng chứ không yếu , dao 2,3,4 mm nó đủ trọng lượng để kháng rung do phản lực cắt vào vật liệu gây ra . À anh nên gá dao ngắn nhất có thể , càng ngắn dao càng khỏe , nếu chọn được cán dao thì nên chọn cán dao to thì khỏe hơn cán dao nhỏ.

----------

Ga con, Tuanlm

----------


## hoahong102

với công lực spindle này bác chơi s >10 000, pass 0,5 với dao 4-6, 0,35 với dao 2,3 F=1200-1500 được
nếu s <6000 mà chạy 1500 thì rõ là gẫy dao...hơn thế nữa còn phải xem dao góc thoát có lớn hay nhỏ, dao hợp kim không chuyên nhôm mà ăn nhôm dễ gẫy vì góc thoát nhỏ phôi bết vào dao
túm lại chế độ cắt chưa phù hợp, dao có lẽ cũng ko đúng loại, không tưới nguội càng dễ bị phôi bết dính dao,

----------


## Ga con

Với vật liệu dao và vật liệu của phôi thì theo em thông số e cần quan tâm nhất là Vc (tốc độ bề mặt). Với dao carbide gia công nhôm e chọn Vc khoảng 250-300m/p, gia công sắt Vc khoảng 100-180m/p, inox cỡ 80-120m/p có thể thấp hơn. Cách nữa là nếu các cụ xài dao hãng, thì có thể chọn khoảng 70% thông số hãng đưa ra. Từ đường kính dao các cụ chọn S sao cho phù hợp. Nếu S bị giới hạn thì cũng có thể quy ra gần đúng mà xài.

Kế tiếp là lượng ăn dao, đơn vị là mm/răng. Từ độ cứng vững của hệ máy/gá/dao/chi tiết, đường kính dao, chiều sâu cắt (t) và chế độ chạy mà chọn. Như e xài end mill ăn cạnh, gia công thô thì lượng ăn dao 0.05-0.2mm/răng, gia công tinh thì 0.02-0.1mm/răng. Các cụ có thể tính bằng cách giới hạn công suất, tính moment cần thiết từ tiết diện phoi*ứng suất bền cắt của vật liệu*hệ số cắt ( phụ thuộc góc của dao, cả góc bén và góc thoát, có thể tra hoặc lấy theo kinh nghiệm). Từ lượng ăn dao và số me của dao ta tính ra F. Thế là đủ F và S rồi.

Về vụ chạy inox thì e hay dùng dao này chạy thô, e chưa thấy loại nào phù hợp hơn.

Con này phi 20, 4 me. Vc e chọn thường 70-80m/p, ăn dao 0.1-0.5mm/ răng ( rất nhanh rồi ạ), sâu max t 30mm, step over khoảng max 3mm. Để mai e lấy inventor ra tính chứ hơn năm này e chả đụng tới inox, hic.

Ăn tinh thì xài dao carbide, dao chuyên dụng càng ngon. Ăn step over cỡ 0.1-0.2mm thôi, lượng ăn dao khoảng 0.02-0.06mm/răng. Như con này phi 10mm chạy tạm tạm. Em thường mua cỡ 6-12mm thôi, dao carbide to rất mắc mua không nổi, mà độ bền mòn chả hơn bao nhiêu. 


Thanks.

----------

CKD, Gamo, haignition, huuminhsh, Luyến, nhatson, secondhand, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Vụ khoan inox thì em mua được mũi xịn thì mua, không thì cứ cái nào màu đen, rẻ nhất em mua, loại màu trằng đắt hơn nhưng khoan không ngon bằng.
Tốc độ khoan thì chậm nhất có thể ạ. Cái máy khoan cầm tay thì bóp hờ hờ cái nút bấm cho nó kêu ừ ừ quay chậm chậm là được, nhanh tí nó cháy mũi luôn ợ.
Cắt ống inox thì  có lưỡi cắt xịn, nhưng không tốt bằng lưỡi đểu ngoài chợ trời, loại tròn phi 50-60 gì đó, dày cỡ 1,5-2 ly. Em về mài vát cạnh từng răng một, cái bên phải, cái bên trái thì dùng bền hơn lưỡi cắt xịn. Lưỡi xịn nó cũng sang phanh từng răng nhưng hơi ít  :Smile: 

Tốc độ cắt khoảng 12m/phút là ngon nhất, Con động cơ 2,2kw, chạy 24000 vòng/phút, nó qua hộp số bánh răng cơ xuống còn có 100 vòng/ phút thôi nên khỏe lắm. Em chình tốc độ khoảng 1s/vòng thì cắt thoải mái, chịu khó bôi dầu vào lưỡi thì cắt cả tháng mới phải thay. Còn tăng tốc lên là cháy lưỡi ngay ợ.

chắc phay inox cũng vậy, nhưng xuống đến 500v/phút là chậm lắm rồi, chậm nữa spin nó yếu, không chịu được nên em chưa thử.

----------

Ga con, Gamo, GORLAK, haignition, huuminhsh, secondhand

----------


## huuminhsh

Bác gà con có công thức j để tính thể tích cắt gọt của dao với kiểu ăn thành và ăn mũi ko ạ.với lại em tìm không ra cái đồ thị hoặt bản mômem ứng với từng tua của spindle tàu.bác giúp em với

----------


## Ga con

Em tính diện tích của lưỡi dao ăn qua thôi ạ (cái e gọi là tiết diện ở trên ấy). Cụ cứ lấy chiều sâu cắt (t) * lượng ăn dao từng răng (Ft) là ra tiết diện phoi. Để tính công suất cắt em còn cần thêm góc dao và step over nữa (step over sẽ quy thành hệ số đùn phoi nữa, chẳng hạn cụ cắt stepover 3mm thì phoi bề rộng sẽ ra khoảng hơn 3mm nhưng bị đùn lại còn 1mm; step over 10mm thì nó đùn lại còn 2mm lực cản sẽ lớn hơn trường hợp trên).

Trong ví dụ trên, e lấy inventor tính tốc độ cắt nhé các cụ.

Phay thô dao thép gió phi D20 4 me.
Dao này có răng nên không bén bằng loại me liền, do đó lượng ăn dao phải khá dày nó mới gặm được, Ft nhỏ quá nó chỉ cạ thôi, bốc khói.

Các thông số tính ra với Vc 70m/p, S = 1.100rpm, Ft 0,2mm/tooth, dao 4 me thì F = 900mm/p. Đấy là kiểu ăn năng suất, nếu ăn an toàn thì chọn Vc cỡ 50 m/p, S = 800rpm, F =~7-800mm/p.

Phay tinh dao hợp kim D 10.


Vc 100m/p, Ft 0,04mm/tooth, tính ra S 3.100rpm, F 500mm/p. Cụ nào sang hoặc máy spindle yếu thì chơi luôn bằng dao hợp kim cũng được nhưng cực tốn tiền và tốn thời gian, ăn stepover cỡ 0,2mm/pass đổ lại thì chạy đến tết, hic. Ăn dày hơn rất mau đi dao.

Với trường hợp của cụ Huanpt, e simulate thử ăn nhôm, dao hợp kim D4 với Vc 300m/p thì ngoài tầm spindle rồi (23.000rpm), nên giảm xuống còn 200m/p thôi. S 15.000rpm máy cụ chạy được.



Thông số này cụ chạy tạm chắc là ok. Lưu ý số me nhen cụ, số me nhiều hơn thì chạy nhanh hơn (xác suất đi cao hơn :Stick Out Tongue: ), me ít chạy chậm hơn tương ứng. Ví dụ dao D4 2 me thì F còn 1.250mm/p là vừa.

Đấy là chế độ chạy tinh, cụ có thể chạy thô bằng cách tăng Ft lên gấp cỡ 2 lần ăn vẫn ok.

Thanks.

----------

blacksky2411, Gamo, GORLAK, haignition, huanpt, huuminhsh, Luyến

----------


## Ga con

> Bác gà con có công thức j để tính thể tích cắt gọt của dao với kiểu ăn thành và ăn mũi ko ạ.với lại em tìm không ra cái đồ thị hoặt bản mômem ứng với từng tua của spindle tàu.bác giúp em với


Con spindle TQ thì em cũng chịu thôi ạ, hic. Thông số ảo vãi đạn.

Thường từ 6.000rpm trở lên nó đủ moment danh định, nhưng công suất quá bé. Con 2.2kW chạy dòng liên tục cỡ 2A thôi, cho nó 500W đi (thực ra còn nhỏ hơn), vậy moment tương ứng là khoảng 0.22Nm. Ở dải tốc độ dưới 6000rpm rất ít dùng vì moment chưa đủ.

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

> Con spindle TQ thì em cũng chịu thôi ạ, hic. Thông số ảo vãi đạn.
> 
> Thường từ 6.000rpm trở lên nó đủ moment danh định, nhưng công suất quá bé. Con 2.2kW chạy dòng liên tục cỡ 2A thôi, cho nó 500W đi (thực ra còn nhỏ hơn), vậy moment tương ứng là khoảng 0.22Nm. Ở dải tốc độ dưới 6000rpm rất ít dùng vì moment chưa đủ.
> 
> Thanks.


spindle china có 3 4 loại nên... khó bàn, đa số là dùng loại rẻ tiền nhất, ngoài ra còn vài lựa chọn khác như
800hz 24k
400hz 12k
400hz 8k

mấy soft CAM em thấy có featurecam có mô phỏng công suất cắt, mình có thể cái đặt công suất cắt roài ngồi theo dõi
mỗi tội thằng đó ko chạy contuor được

----------


## GORLAK

Spindle tàu chạy ở dãy tua thấp dòng nó tiêu thụ lớn lắm ah, ví dụ ở 100hz là 6000rpm thì dòng nó tầm 4-5a, nhưng lên cao hơn là dòng giảm lại, vậy chạy tốc độ chậm có đc ko mấy bác?

----------


## Gamo

Coi chừng cháy đó pa :P

----------


## Nam CNC

không cháy đâu , arlam biến tần thôi , việc spindle china ngốn dòng như thế để chuyển qua hệ cơ thành moment cắt thì không đúng theo danh định của mấy em G7 được vì vật liệu cấu tạo không tốt , rẻ tiền nên không thể nào so với mấy em kia được , cứ cho nó xuống 30% hay 50& cho nó lành.

con 600W của em , cắt dao 3mm ăn ngập nguyên con , sâu 1.5mm , S=30Krpm , F=2000mm/min ăn đồng thau đi ngọt sớt không ì giảm tốc độ luôn , mà mới xài có 50-60% công suất của 600W thôi đó , roto phi tầm 25mm dài 60-70 mm à .

----------

GORLAK

----------


## solero

> không cháy đâu , arlam biến tần thôi , việc spindle china ngốn dòng như thế để chuyển qua hệ cơ thành moment cắt thì không đúng theo danh định của mấy em G7 được vì vật liệu cấu tạo không tốt , rẻ tiền nên không thể nào so với mấy em kia được , cứ cho nó xuống 30% hay 50& cho nó lành.


Lão toàn dùng hàng G7 bèo nhèo đã được dùng hàng Thiên triều đâu mà phán như đúng rồi ý nhẩy? Ngồi đấy mà không cháy. Lên 3A đã nóng giẫy nên rồi. Để 100Hz@5A thì 1 lúc là thơm.

----------


## Gamo

Haha... chém Nam ròm đi...

----------


## cuongmay

con spin chịna không bèo như các bác tưởng đâu , nó thiết kế cho chạy gỗ nên nhiệm vụ của nó là max công suất ở 24000 các bác bắt nó phay sắt ở 1000-3000 thì oan cho em nó,spindle chuyên sắt  nó max cs ở 1500 rpm thì bắt nó taro ở vài trăm rpm nó cũng phải chịu .bác Namcnc hôm nào có đk thì thì thử con chịna 800w với chế độ cắt bác mới đề cập mà xem , nó không kém hơn con của bác nhiều đâu .
@solero tại biến tần bác chỉnh torque boost nên mới bị tốc độ thấp dòng cao ah , nhưng phải thế chạy tốc thấp mớ có lực. spindle của bác mới 3A đã nóng thì chắc hàng không tốt rồi ,spindle chịna 2.2k (hàng đông phưong thôi )mình phay nhôm 7000rpm khá là hài lòng ,chỉ khi có sự cố mới dừng biến tần ,thậm chí khi phay sắt mũi 12mm tốc 3000rpm dòng 4-6A cũng chỉ hơi nóng lên thôi mà spin mình không thèm gắn nước làm mát luôn nha.

----------


## Gamo

Hix hix... bác cuongmay đã thử set 220v, 100Hz chưa?

Nhiều khi bác với lão Nam để 220v, 400hz, rồi bác vặn biến trở để chỉnh tần số thì con biến tần nó hạ áp theo cho đúng tỷ lệ V/f á. Cứ để 220V, 100Hz chạy xem có bị nóng hem? (nhớ tắt chế độ Vector Control, chọn V/F nhé  :Wink: )

----------


## lekimhung

> Hix hix... bác cuongmay đã thử set 220v, 100Hz chưa?
> 
> Nhiều khi bác với lão Nam để 220v, 400hz, rồi bác vặn biến trở để chỉnh tần số thì con biến tần nó hạ áp theo cho đúng tỷ lệ V/f á. Cứ để 220V, 100Hz chạy xem sao?


Trên võ spindle ghi 400hz - 220v, set còn 100hz là không đúng rồi, coi chừng nóng nha.

----------


## cuongmay

> Hix hix... bác cuongmay đã thử set 220v, 100Hz chưa?
> 
> Nhiều khi bác với lão Nam để 220v, 400hz, rồi bác vặn biến trở để chỉnh tần số thì con biến tần nó hạ áp theo cho đúng tỷ lệ V/f á. Cứ để 220V, 100Hz chạy xem sao?


úi giời ,bác đừng có xúi dại .làm thế thì khác gì cắm lộn điện.mình nghĩ mấy con spindle tầm hoạt động nó rộng nên phải dùng nhiều cấp v/f thì nó mới hoạt động hiệu quả ,chứ để v/f theo 200v/400hz khi chạy chậm nó yếu xìu ah.

----------


## ducduy9104

> Hix hix... bác cuongmay đã thử set 220v, 100Hz chưa?
> 
> Nhiều khi bác với lão Nam để 220v, 400hz, rồi bác vặn biến trở để chỉnh tần số thì con biến tần nó hạ áp theo cho đúng tỷ lệ V/f á. Cứ để 220V, 100Hz chạy xem có bị nóng hem? (nhớ tắt chế độ Vector Control, chọn V/F nhé )


Ramp đâu bắt buộc phải tuyến tính đâu, chỉnh cho nó cong vẹo hay hình thang được mà bác  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gamo

Hehe... em đùa 2 lão ấy đấy mà...

----------


## nhatson

> Ramp đâu bắt buộc phải tuyến tính đâu, chỉnh cho nó cong vẹo hay hình thang được mà bác


tùy loại bt í, 1 số loại cho khai điểm V/F 6 điểm - 8 diểm , 1 số loại khai điểm cuối điềm đầu và cuối , 1 số loại cho khai 3 điểm ...vv
mấy con Btan china như BEST lại chạy sensorless FOC

một phần nữa các tính toán trên là trên F ko đổi nhưng khi chạy nôi suy tốc độ lại thay đổi nên hiệu quả hơn 1 số controller và CAM cho phép chạy feed for REV thay cho feed per Min



spindle china thông dụng speed dưới là 6000rpm, mấy con 1500w hay 2200w iu xìu chứ mấy con 3k7 và 5k em thấy tốt, giá cũng ko mắc lắm

----------


## Ga con

Spindle china giờ muốn ăn nhôm sắt phải chọn con 3kw trở lên, dk 100mm trở lên. Mấy con 1.5-2.2kw bó tay rồi, thua đời trước nhiều, mà giá càng ngày càng rẻ (con 2.2kw cùng cấp thì giá có hơn 1/2 con 3kw).

Ngon nữa cho ăn kim loại thì phải con 12-18.000rpm 6kw đổ lên. Tq nhiều loại, có bác bảo em con khắc kl của TQ 2.2kw cả hơn 30t, chắc nó không thua hàng Jap, US, EU... mấy nhỉ.

Thanks

----------


## terminaterx300

> Spindle china giờ muốn ăn nhôm sắt phải chọn con 3kw trở lên, dk 100mm trở lên. Mấy con 1.5-2.2kw bó tay rồi, thua đời trước nhiều, mà giá càng ngày càng rẻ (con 2.2kw cùng cấp thì giá có hơn 1/2 con 3kw).
> 
> Ngon nữa cho ăn kim loại thì phải con 12-18.000rpm 6kw đổ lên. Tq nhiều loại, có bác bảo em con khắc kl của TQ 2.2kw cả hơn 30t, chắc nó không thua hàng Jap, US, EU... mấy nhỉ.
> 
> Thanks


đương nhiên, tiền nào của đóa. spindle nhiều con rẻ hơn cái bạc đạn thì chơi kiểu nào  :Big Grin:  có dk xúc con 5.5kW cỡ 40tr. fi 125mm chạy phê lém  :Big Grin:  hí hí

----------


## huanpt

Còn 3 con dao 2mm, liều chơi nốt...

spind 7200rpm feed 400-800, pass 0.2 ok.
pass 0.5 chạy 800 thì gãy. Chạy 500 không gãy. 

Nhưng phát hiện ra thế này. Chắc phải qua gear thôi. Servo 300w với em này là không xong

----------


## CKD

Nó vẫn chạy mà bác  :Smile: 

Hehe!
Có rất nhiều người alo, email, PM các kiểu hỏi về việc dùng servo. Em đều khuyên là nên chuyển qua dùng step. Lý do rất đơn giản là servo để nó chạy thì dể, mà chạy chính xác thì không dể tí nào.
Có 2 vấn đề liên quan.
- Tính công suất cần của motor. Cái này manual nó có, chịu khó tính toán khối lượng cơ khí, các thông số cơ khí, thông số vận hành, thiết kế rồi áp vào công thức của nó là ra được kết quả. Motor cần tối thiểu bao nhiêu W cho hệ của mình.
- Kế tiếp là Gain, cái này khá khó chịu vì AutoTuning nó không giải triệt để được. Gain sẽ dể chịu hơn nếu ta dùng motor có công suất dư hơn nhu cầu nhiều.

Hiện đang dùng 300W mà chưa ổn thì quất thử 750W thôi cụ, 400W nó không có khác nhau gì đâu. Hoặc là... chơi con 400W low speed chắc là được, torque tăng gấp đôi.

À.. không biết cái clip này có liên quan gì với cụ Huan PT không nhể

----------


## huanpt

> Nó vẫn chạy mà bác 
> 
> Hehe!
> Có rất nhiều người alo, email, PM các kiểu hỏi về việc dùng servo. Em đều khuyên là nên chuyển qua dùng step. Lý do rất đơn giản là servo để nó chạy thì dể, mà chạy chính xác thì không dể tí nào.
> Có 2 vấn đề liên quan.
> - Tính công suất cần của motor. Cái này manual nó có, chịu khó tính toán khối lượng cơ khí, các thông số cơ khí, thông số vận hành, thiết kế rồi áp vào công thức của nó là ra được kết quả. Motor cần tối thiểu bao nhiêu W cho hệ của mình.
> - Kế tiếp là Gain, cái này khá khó chịu vì AutoTuning nó không giải triệt để được. Gain sẽ dể chịu hơn nếu ta dùng motor có công suất dư hơn nhu cầu nhiều.
> 
> Hiện đang dùng 300W mà chưa ổn thì quất thử 750W thôi cụ, 400W nó không có khác nhau gì đâu. Hoặc là... chơi con 400W low speed chắc là được, torque tăng gấp đôi.
> ...


Của anh đấy, nhà anh chật, để nhà bạn 2 thằng chơi chung.

----------


## CKD

> Của anh đấy, nhà anh chật, để nhà bạn 2 thằng chơi chung.


Hôm rồi định ghé thăm cafe với bác này. Mà.. chưa ghé được  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Với visme bước 12, input 1Nm ( servo 200,300w, alpha 66), hiệu suất 70% thì output lực kéo tạo ra khoảng 40kg, cái khung đã quá nặng với lực output rồi.

Hiện nay có máy a gohome cũng chạy rồi, dùng step 599, 4Nm phay ra bóng đẹp chứ ko có rung như của của anh, nhưng có 1 vấn đề là kiểu XYZ này chồng lên nhau, kết cấu trọng tâm khá cao nên khi chạy F trên 1000, cái máy nó lắc như bay, cần cái chân nặng, đầm, khích thước rộng để hạ trọng tâm là điều quan trọng.

Hôm bữa thay bạc đạn và mỡ chạy ở f 250hz chạy dc một vài bữa là mỡ cháy, xuất hiện hiện tượng lúp-bê (em ko biết viết từ này sao  :Big Grin: ). Hiện nay thay bạc đạn cũ lại chạy lại êm hơn, nhưng chưa dám đẩy f lên cao như hôm bữa vì ngán tháo ra tháọ vô. Đang test ở 150hz chạy liên tục 1 giờ vẫn ok. Cuộc chiến để làm chủ em nó còn dài  :Big Grin:

----------


## huanpt

Anh mới dám cho chạy 110Hz thôi (khoảng gần 8000rpm), chừng nào máy ổn thì thử tăng. Lỡ nó hỏng bạc đạ lúc này là họa vô đơn chí.

----------


## Khoa C3

Cứ làm 2 tấn beton dưới chân khỏi phải nghĩ nhiều.

----------

nhatson

----------


## GORLAK

> Với visme bước 12, input 1Nm ( servo 200,300w, alpha 66), hiệu suất 70% thì output lực kéo tạo ra khoảng 40kg, cái khung đã quá nặng với lực output rồi.
> 
> Hiện nay có máy a gohome cũng chạy rồi, dùng step 599, 4Nm phay ra bóng đẹp chứ ko có rung như của của anh, nhưng có 1 vấn đề là kiểu XYZ này chồng lên nhau, kết cấu trọng tâm khá cao nên khi chạy F trên 1000, cái máy nó lắc như bay, cần cái chân nặng, đầm, khích thước rộng để hạ trọng tâm là điều quan trọng.
> 
> Hôm bữa thay bạc đạn và mỡ chạy ở f 250hz chạy dc một vài bữa là mỡ cháy, xuất hiện hiện tượng lúp-bê (em ko biết viết từ này sao ). Hiện nay thay bạc đạn cũ lại chạy lại êm hơn, nhưng chưa dám đẩy f lên cao như hôm bữa vì ngán tháo ra tháọ vô. Đang test ở 150hz chạy liên tục 1 giờ vẫn ok. Cuộc chiến để làm chủ em nó còn dài


Bạc cũ zin theo nó lúc trc ah e? Ngộ vậy

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Cứ làm 2 tấn beton dưới chân khỏi phải nghĩ nhiều.


Nhìn thấy thèm, em ước gì có 1 con.

----------


## Ga con

> Hôm rồi định ghé thăm cafe với bác này. Mà.. chưa ghé được


Ông này phải tên Uy ở Gò Vấp không cụ CKD.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

> Ông này phải tên Uy ở Gò Vấp không cụ CKD.


Đúng rồi bác, bị rủ rê vào môn này, mà gần đây bận nên xếp xó rồi.
Định ghé cafe, giao lưu là chính ạ.

----------

Ga con

----------


## huanpt

Uy nó biết bác Phúc và bác tí voi.

Có dịp nào qua đó cafe thì ới em ra cho vui, nhà em cách đó mấy căn.

----------

Ga con

----------


## winstarvn

Nay mưa quá chẳg đi đâu đuợc nên lôi điện thoại ra quay videoclip test runout con spindle ở nhà xem thử như thế nào, các bác ném đá giúp em với ạ
Đã thay cặp bạc đạn mới của bác MinhNhat và mỡ bò cao tốc của bác CBNN ( không biết đúng không nữa), biến tần em xài con mitsu A500 3,7kw cho chạy chế độ autoturning

----------

Ga con, Gamo, GORLAK, Mai Minh Hoàng, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------

